# لوقا 8:21 نبوءة لم تتحق



## toyota_terios (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*أعدت صياغة الموضوع حتى تتفق مع قانون المنتدى*
*في انجيل لوقا الاصحاح 21 الاعداد من 5-8*
*				 <<وإذ كان قوم يقولون 				عن الهيكل إنه مزين بحجارة حسنة وتحف، قال *
*6				 هذه التي ترونها، 				ستأتي أيام لا يترك فيها حجر على حجر لا ينقض *
*7				 فسألوه قائلين: يا 				معلم، متى يكون هذا؟ وما هي العلامة عندما يصير هذا *
*8				 فقال: انظروا لا 				تضلوا. فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: إني أنا هو والزمان قد 				قرب فلا تذهبوا وراءهم >>*
*تتكلم هذه النصوص بشكل صريح وواضح عن دمار الهيكل وعلامة حدوث ذلك.*
*فعندما تنبأ لهم يسوع عن خراب الهيكل سأله التلاميذ عن وقت حدوث ذلك وعن علامة وقوع هذا الأمر ، فقال لهم يسوع (فقال: انظروا لا 				تضلوا. فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: إني أنا هو والزمان قد 				قرب فلا تذهبوا وراءهم ))*
*ومن موقع الانبا تكلا أنقل تفسير بولين تودري:*

*((إذ كانوا قد تأثروا من كلامه 			حينما بكى على 			 أورشليم 			وهو داخل إليها وقال انه لا يترك حجر على حجر إلا وينقض (لو19: 41-44)، 			كلموه لعله يراجع نفسه، ولكنه أكد لهم كلامه مرة ثانية في هذا الإصحاح* *			 -وستجد المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في	 **موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت** في صفحات قاموس 			وتفاسير الكتاب المقدس الأخرى*-* 	 			 فظن التلاميذ أنه مع			 خراب 			أورشليم والهيكل 			تكون نهاية العالم، فسألوه عن علامات مجيئه الثاني (مر13: 1-3). فبدأ 			الرب يتكلم عن الأحداث التي تسبق 			 خراب 			أورشليم فقال: *
*			*انه سيظهر أناس كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم  			المسيح			المنتظر، وأن زمان 			القيامة قد قرب)) *
*فهنا يتضح من خلال صريح النص والتفسير المنقول أن هذه العلامة يجب أن تظهر قبل دمار الهيكل كعلامة عليه.*

*لكن هل فعلا ظهر كثيرون يزعم كل منهم أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب كعلامة على دمار الهيكل ؟؟؟؟؟*
*لا لم يحدث ولم نسمع أن ظهر أولئك الذين يزعمون ذلك قبل دمار الهيكل كعلامة على خراب الهيكل ، فلم يرد في الكتاب المقدس إطلاقا أن زعم أحد (( أنا هو المسيح والزمان قد قرب)) !*
*وهذا بلا شك يطعن في الكتاب المقدس وفي نبوة المسيح بل وفي لاهوته، فمن يمتلك الدليل من الكتاب المقدس على أن هناك من قال (( أنا المسيح والزمان قد قرب)) كعلامة على دمار الهيكل كما تنبأ يسوع فليأت به إن كان من الصادقين.*
*و ،،،، دمتم*


----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2014)

toyota_terios قال:


> *. فبدأ             الرب يتكلم عن الأحداث التي تسبق              خراب             أورشليم فقال: *
> *            *انه سيظهر أناس كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم              المسيح            المنتظر، وأن زمان             القيامة قد قرب)) *
> *فهنا يتضح من خلال صريح النص والتفسير المنقول أن هذه العلامة يجب أن تظهر قبل دمار الهيكل كعلامة عليه.*
> 
> ...



سلام يا اخ تويوتا
انت فعلا اقتبست بعض الاجزاء من موقع الانبا تكلا
بس للاسف انت اقتبست الجزء اللي علي مزاجك فقط وتركت تفسيره 
طيب ليه ما قرأتش التفسير 
اتفضل ده التفسير علي سؤالك من موقع الانبا تكلا اللي انت دخلته قبل كده

"وإذ كان قوم يقولون عن الهيكل أنه مزين بحجارة حسنة وتحف، قال:

هذه التي ترونها ستأتي أيام لا يُترك فيها حجر على حجر لا يُنقض.

فسألوه قائلين: يا معلم متى يكون هذا؟

وما هي العلامة عندما يصير هذا؟" [5-7].

ويلاحظ هنا الآتي:

أولاً:  كانت الأنظار تتجه إلى المباني الضخمة والتحف، أما رب المجد فكان يطلب  العابدين بالروح والحق. يطلب بالحري الساكنين في الهيكل، هؤلاء الذين - في  عيني الله- يمثلون عظمة الهيكل وجماله إن صاروا مسكنًا له بقلوبهم، وتحولت  حياتهم إلى عرشٍ ناريٍ ملتهبٍ بالحب.

ثانيًا: إذ كان المخلص قادمًا  نحو الصليب، كان لابد أن يعلن عن خراب الهيكل حتى تتوقف الذبائح الدموية،  إذ تحققت وكمل عملها خلال ذبيحة المسيح الفريدة.

ثالثًا: يرى القديس  كيرلس الكبير أن التلاميذ لم يفهموا كلماته، فقد حسبوه يتحدث عن نهاية  العالم، لذلك جاء تساؤلهم: "قل لنا متى يكون هذا؟ وما هي علامة مجيئه؟  وانقضاء الدهر؟" (مت 24: 3). كأنهم ربطوا هدم الهيكل بمجيء السيد الأخير  ونهاية الأزمنة، ربما لأنه لم يكن ممكنًا في تصور يهودي أن هيكل أورشليم  يخرب بعد، إنما يزداد قوة وزينة خاصة بمجيء المسيّا المنتظر ليملك خلاله،  ويبقى الهيكل حتى نهاية الدهر. 
*العدد 8*:
 3. المسحاء المضللون

إذ  أراد السيد المسيح أن يعلن عن خراب الهيكل وبالأكثر عن مجيئه الأخير قدم  أولاً تحذيرًا من المسحاء الكذبة، قائلاً: "انظروا لا تضلوا، فإن كثيرين  سيأتون باسمي قائلين: أنا هو. والزمان قد قرب، فلا تذهبوا وراءهم" [8]. كأن  السيد المسيح يقدم تحذيرًا لمؤمنيه عبر كل الأجيال ألا ينشغلوا بالأزمنة  بل بالحري بالفكر الروحي المتيقظ لأن العدو يقف بالمرصاد للتضليل. وكما  يقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي أن إبليس مخادع ينتحل لنفسه اسمًا محبوبًا  للكل، يشبه رجلاً يريد أن يسرق أولادًا ليسوا له، فينتهز فرصة غياب والديهم  ليجتذب نظراتهم ويسحبهم إليه بتقديم أمور يتوقون إليها. هكذا في كل هرطقة  ينطق العدو مخادعًا: "أنا هو المسيح ومعي الحق".

لقد ظهر مسحاء كذبة  حتى في أيام الرسل وما قبلها منهم سيمون الساحر الذي كان "يدهش شعب  السامرة، قائلاً إنه شيء عظيم، وكان الجميع يتبعونه من الصغير إلى الكبير،  قائلين: هذا هو قوة الله العظيمة" (أع 8: 9-10) وأيضًا ثوراس الذي قال عن  نفسه إنه شيء والتصق به عدد من الرجال نحو أربعمائة (أع 5: 36)، ويهوذا  الجليلي في أيام الاكتتاب، حيث أزاغ وراءه شعبًا غفيرًا (أع 5: 37).
*العدد 9- 10*:
 4. أخبار الحروب

"فإذا سمعتم بحروب وقلاقل فلا تجزعوا،

لأنه لابد أن يكون هذا أولاً،

ولكن لا يكون المنتهى سريعًا.

ثم قال لهم: تقوم أمة على أمة، ومملكة على مملكة" [9-10].

يسبق  نهاية العالم سلسلة من الحروب، حتى تقوم أمة على أمة ومملكة على مملكة  ويتحول العالم إلى كتلة من الحروب لا تنقطع، وقد سمح الله بذلك لكي يدرك  الإنسان أن العالم المادي غير خالد، إنما يسير في طريق الدمار يومًا بعد  يوم... "ولكن لا يكون المنتهى سريعًا"، إذ توجد أحداث وعلامات لابد أن  تتحقق قبل مجيئه.

لقد سبق فأخبرنا السيد عن هذه الأمور حتى يكون  أثرها أخف، ولكي لا يفقد المؤمنون سلامهم الداخلي، إذ هم متوقعون حدوثها.  ولعل إعلان السيد عن هذه الحروب كان من أجل المؤمنين لئلا يتشككوا. فقد  أعلنت الملائكة يوم مجيء الرب "على الأرض السلام"، بينما الحروب تتزايد  يومًا بعد يوم. لقد جاء لسلام أرضنا الداخلية، يحل فينا فيجعل من قلبنا  (أرضنا) مملكة سماوية تمتلئ سلامًا فائقًا وسط اضطرابات العالم الخارجية


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*



			فهنا يتضح من خلال صريح النص والتفسير المنقول أن هذه العلامة يجب أن تظهر قبل دمار الهيكل كعلامة عليه.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*انت تقراء وتنقل التفاسير دون ان تثدرك ما فيها,فما نقلته يقول
*(إذ كانوا قد تأثروا من كلامه 			حينما بكى على 			 أورشليم  			وهو داخل إليها وقال انه لا يترك حجر على حجر إلا وينقض (لو19: 41-44)،  			كلموه لعله يراجع نفسه، ولكنه أكد لهم كلامه مرة ثانية في هذا الإصحاح**			 -وستجد المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في	 **موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت** في صفحات قاموس 			وتفاسير الكتاب المقدس الأخرى**-** 	 			 فظن التلاميذ أنه مع			 خراب 			أورشليم والهيكل 			تكون نهاية العالم، فسألوه عن علامات مجيئه الثاني (مر13: 1-3). فبدأ 			الرب يتكلم عن الأحداث التي تسبق 			 خراب 			أورشليم فقال*

-انظر الى ما هو مدون بالازرق


> *-** 	 			 فظن التلاميذ أنه مع			 خراب 			أورشليم والهيكل 			تكون نهاية العالم، فسألوه عن علامات مجيئه الثاني*


-ولما انا اقول لك انه يقصد نهاية العالم متجيش انت تقولى غلط لان لو بسيط الى (مرقس13)هتلاقيه بيتكلم عن نهاية العالم مش الهيكل
3 *وفيما هو جالس على  				جبل الزيتون، تجاه الهيكل، سأله بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وأندراوس على  				انفراد *
4 *قل لنا متى يكون هذا  				؟ وما هي العلامة عندما يتم جميع هذا *

فبداء المسيح يُعطى ادلة اكثر اذ يقول:ـ
[Q-BIBLE]24 *وأما في تلك الأيام  				بعد ذلك الضيق: فالشمس تظلم، والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه  				*
25 *ونجوم السماء تتساقط  				، والقوات التي في السماوات تتزعزع *
26 *وحينئذ يبصرون ابن  				الإنسان آتيا في سحاب بقوة كثيرة ومجد *
27 *فيرسل حينئذ ملائكته  				ويجمع مختاريه من الأربع الرياح، من أقصاء الأرض إلى أقصاء السماء 				*
[/Q-BIBLE]
هل تلك الظهوار ستحدث قبل خراب الهيكل ام قرب موعد القيامة؟؟اقراء جيداًلتفهم


> *فهنا يتضح من خلال صريح النص والتفسير المنقول أن هذه العلامة يجب أن تظهر قبل دمار الهيكل كعلامة عليه.*


فين بقى النص والتفسير اى منهم يقول ان هذذا قبل دمار الهيكل؟
فالنص ضدك والتفسير ضدك


ونكرر الاسئلة السابقة
1-ما معنى قوة الله
2-اين قيل فالنص بالتحديد ان الوقت هو قبل خراب الهيكل


----------



## toyota_terios (23 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> سلام يا اخ تويوتا
> انت فعلا اقتبست بعض الاجزاء من موقع الانبا تكلا
> بس للاسف انت اقتبست الجزء اللي علي مزاجك فقط وتركت تفسيره
> طيب ليه ما قرأتش التفسير
> ...


 أولا ليس هذا هو التفسير الذي نقلت منه ، هذا للتصحيح فقط
وهذا هو الرابط http://st-takla.org/bible/commentary/ar/nt/pauline-todary/luke/ch21.html
ثانيا كما قلت النص واضح وصريح وأيضا التفسير الذي اقتبسته واضح وصريح ، ظهور العلامة يسبق دمار الهيكل ، ولم يرد في الكتاب المقدس إطلاقا من زعم قائلا ( أنا هو المسيح والزمان قد قرب)) كما تنبأ يسوع .
*فمن يمتلك الدليل من الكتاب المقدس على أن هناك من قال (( أنا المسيح والزمان قد قرب)) كعلامة على دمار الهيكل كما تنبأ يسوع فليأت به إن كان من الصادقين.*
فحضرتك لم تقدم إجابة على السؤال المطروح
و،،،،،،دمتم


----------



## toyota_terios (23 سبتمبر 2014)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انت تقراء وتنقل التفاسير دون ان تثدرك ما فيها,فما نقلته يقول
> *(إذ كانوا قد تأثروا من كلامه             حينما بكى على              أورشليم              وهو داخل إليها وقال انه لا يترك حجر على حجر إلا وينقض (لو19: 41-44)،              كلموه لعله يراجع نفسه، ولكنه أكد لهم كلامه مرة ثانية في هذا الإصحاح**             -وستجد المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في     **موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت** في صفحات قاموس             وتفاسير الكتاب المقدس الأخرى**-**                   فظن التلاميذ أنه مع             خراب             أورشليم والهيكل             تكون نهاية العالم، فسألوه عن علامات مجيئه الثاني (مر13: 1-3). فبدأ             الرب يتكلم عن الأحداث التي تسبق              خراب             أورشليم فقال*
> 
> -انظر الى ما هو مدون بالازرق
> ...


 تطالبني بالنظر إلى الكلام الملون بالأزرق في حين أنك تجاهلت الكلام الملون بالأحمر !
*فظن التلاميذ أنه مع			 **خراب 			أورشليم** والهيكل 			تكون نهاية العالم، فسألوه عن علامات مجيئه الثاني (مر13: 1-3). فبدأ 			الرب يتكلم عن الأحداث التي تسبق 			 **خراب 			أورشليم** فقال: 
			*انه سيظهر أناس كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم  			المسيح			المنتظر، وأن زمان 			القيامة قد قرب)) *
*هل قرأت ما هو ملون بالأحمر يا محاوري الفاضل ؟*
*هذه العلامة _ألا وهي ظهور من يزعم أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب_ هي علامة على دمار الهيكل أي قبل خرابه وخراب أورشليم وليس علامة على نهاية العالم حتى وإن ظن التلاميذ خطأ أن دمار الهيكل يعني انقضاء الدهر ، فالتفسير واضح ويقول بالحرف ( فبدأ 			الرب يتكلم عن الأحداث التي تسبق 			 خراب 			أورشليم فقال: 
			*انه سيظهر أناس كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم  			المسيح			المنتظر، وأن زمان 			القيامة قد قرب)) *
*كما أن النص أصلا يوضح أن تلك العلامة علامة على خراب الهيكل*
*انجيل لوقا الاصحاح 21 الاعداد من 5-8
				 <<وإذ كان قوم يقولون 				عن الهيكل إنه مزين بحجارة حسنة وتحف، قال *
*6				 هذه التي ترونها، 				ستأتي أيام لا يترك فيها حجر على حجر لا ينقض (هنا تنبأ يسوع عن دمار الهيكل)*
*7				 فسألوه قائلين: يا 				معلم، متى يكون هذا؟ وما هي العلامة عندما يصير هذا ( هنا طلب التلاميذ علامة على حدوث هذا الدمار)*
*8				 فقال: انظروا لا 				تضلوا. فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: إني أنا هو والزمان قد 				قرب فلا تذهبوا وراءهم >>( هنا أعطاهم يسوع العلامة)*
*تتكلم هذه النصوص بشكل صريح وواضح عن دمار الهيكل وعلامة حدوث ذلك.*

*فهل نجد عندك من قال : ((أنا هو المسيح والزمان قد قرب)) كما تنبأ يسوع مع الدليل على أنه قال ذلك ؟؟ هل تدلنا على هؤلاء الكثيرين يا عزيزي؟؟*
*أما بالنسبة لأسئلتك ، فالسؤال الأول ليس له علاقة بموضوعنا إطلاقا .*
*بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني فقد تم الرد عليه من خلال النص و التفسير.*
*و،،،،،،دمتم*


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 سبتمبر 2014)

لا مجال للف والدوران وتكرار الكلام
فى انتظار جوابك على اسئلتى
1-ما معنى قوة الله
2-اين تم تحديد الوقت حرفياً
نضي سؤال رقم3متى تحدث تلك الاحداث

24 *وأما في تلك الأيام  				بعد ذلك الضيق: فالشمس تظلم، والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه  				*
25 *ونجوم السماء تتساقط  				، والقوات التي في السماوات تتزعزع *
26 *وحينئذ يبصرون ابن  				الإنسان آتيا في سحاب بقوة كثيرة ومجد *
27 *فيرسل حينئذ ملائكته  				ويجمع مختاريه من الأربع الرياح، من أقصاء الأرض إلى أقصاء السما*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 سبتمبر 2014)

ثواني أخي سرجيوس...


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 سبتمبر 2014)

بداية ياريت تفهم اللي هاقوله بسرعة لأن الموضوع فكرته تافهة جداً..



> تتكلم هذه النصوص بشكل صريح وواضح عن دمار الهيكل وعلامة حدوث ذلك.


تعالى الاول نجيب النصوص كلها مش اللي انت حطيتها بس


5 واذ كان قوم يقولون عن الهيكل انه مزين بحجارة حسنة وتحف قال
6 هذه التي ترونها ستأتي ايام لا يترك فيها حجر على حجر لا ينقض.
7 فسألوه قائلين يا معلّم متى يكون هذا وما هي العلامة عندما يصير هذا.
8 فقال انظروا لا تضلوا. فان كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين اني انا هو والزمان قد قرب. فلا تذهبوا وراءهم.
9 فاذا سمعتم بحروب وقلاقل فلا تجزعوا لانه لا بد ان يكون هذا اولا. ولكن لا يكون المنتهى سريعا.
10 ثم قال لهم تقوم امة على امة ومملكة على مملكة.
11 وتكون زلازل عظيمة في اماكن ومجاعات واوبئة. وتكون مخاوف وعلامات عظيمة من السماء.
12 وقبل هذا كله يلقون ايديهم عليكم ويطردونكم ويسلمونكم الى مجامع وسجون وتساقون امام ملوك وولاة لاجل اسمي.
13 فيؤول ذلك لكم شهادة.
14 فضعوا في قلوبكم ان لا تهتموا من قبل لكي تحتجوا.
15 لاني انا اعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها.
16 وسوف تسلمون من الوالدين والاخوة والاقرباء والاصدقاء. ويقتلون منكم.
17 وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من اجل اسمي.
18 ولكن شعرة من رؤوسكم لا تهلك.
19 بصبركم اقتنوا انفسكم.
20 ومتى رأيتم اورشليم محاطة بجيوش فحينئذ اعلموا انه قد اقترب خرابها.
21 حينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية الى الجبال. والذين في وسطها فليفروا خارجا. والذين في الكور فلا يدخلوها.
22 لان هذه ايام انتقام ليتم كل ما هو مكتوب.
23 وويل للحبالى والمرضعات في تلك الايام لانه يكون ضيق عظيم على الارض وسخط على هذا الشعب.
24 ويقعون بفم السيف ويسبون الى جميع الامم. وتكون اورشليم مدوسة من الامم حتى تكمل ازمنة الامم
25 وتكون علامات في الشمس والقمر والنجوم. وعلى الارض كرب امم بحيرة. البحر والامواج تضج.
26 والناس يغشى عليهم من خوف وانتظار ما يأتي على المسكونة لان قوات السموات تتزعزع.
27 وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا في سحابة بقوة ومجد كثير.
28 ومتى ابتدأت هذه تكون فانتصبوا وارفعوا رؤوسكم لان نجاتكم تقترب.
29 وقال لهم مثلا. انظروا الى شجرة التين وكل الاشجار.
30 متى افرخت تنظرون وتعلمون من انفسكم ان الصيف قد قرب.
31 هكذا انتم ايضا متى رأيتم هذه الاشياء صائرة فاعلموا ان ملكوت الله قريب.
32 الحق اقول لكم انه لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون الكل.
33 السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.
Lk 21:4-33

السؤال كان: متى يكون هذا وما هي العلامة عندما يصير هذا؟
السؤال هنا كان خاص بالهيكل،

لكن اللي حصل ان المسيح أجابهم بشكل عام عن نهاية العالم وعن الهيكل..

طيب، أنت دلوقتي عايز تثبت نبوة ماحصلتش، ولا نبوة بتفسير معين انها ماحصلتش؟
لو متمسك بالتفسير، فالتفسير نفسه بيقول لك:



> *انه سيظهر أناس كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم المسيح المنتظر، وأن زمان القيامة قد قرب، وحدث ذلك فعلًا في أيام الرسل، ومن هؤلاء الرجال سيمون الساحر (أع8: 9، 10)، وثوراس الذي تبعه حوالي 400 من الرجال (أع5: 36)، ويهوذا الجليلي (أع5: 37).
> 
> * وستكون هناك حروب في أماكن متعددة، وحدث ذلك فعلًا إذ سمعوا عن حروب في روما وكريت وأزمير بآسيا الصغرى، هذا بالإضافة لما عاناه اليهود في أورشليم بسبب الرومان الذين حاصروا أورشليم لمدة ستة سنوات، حيث نفذ كل ما عندهم من أكل، وحدثت المجاعات التي مات بسببها الكثيرون، ولم يجدوا من يدفنهم، فظهرت الأمراض والأوبئة، واضطرت الأمهات إلى طبخ أولادهن لكي يسدوا جوعهن، ثم انتهى الحصار بأن دخل جيوش الرومان إلى أورشليم وهدموها، وقتلوا من فيها، وخربوا الهيكل حيث لم يترك فيه حجر على حجر إلا ونُقض، وكان ذلك سنة 70م.
> 
> ...


يعني النبوة، بالتفسير ده، إتحققت برضو بالتفسير ده... فهل هاتقبل التفسير ده بتفسيره للنبوة وتفسيره لتحقيق النبوة؟ ولا هاترفض التفسير ده في تفسيره للنبوة وتفسيره لتحقيق النبوة، ولا أنت عايز تفسير النبوة لكن مش تحقيق النبوة اللي في التفسير ده؟ يعني الكيل بمكياليين؟ (خد بالك، أن بمجرد ما تختار الإختيار دا سوف يتم معاقبتك نظرا لمخالفتك البند الرابع من القوانين)...


طيب تعالى نشوف من نفس الموقع اللي انت نقلت منه:

[QUOTE]إذ أراد السيد المسيح أن يعلن عن خراب الهيكل وبالأكثر عن مجيئه الأخير قدم أولًا تحذيرًا من المسحاء الكذبة، قائلًا: "انظروا لا تضلوا، فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: أنا هو. والزمان قد قرب، فلا تذهبوا وراءهم" [8].كأن السيد المسيح يقدم تحذيرًا لمؤمنيه عبر كل الأجيال ألا ينشغلوا بالأزمنة بل بالحري بالفكر الروحي المتيقظ لأن العدو يقف بالمرصاد للتضليل. وكما يقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي[839] أن إبليس مخادع ينتحل لنفسه اسمًا محبوبًا للكل، يشبه رجلًا يريد أن يسرق أولادًا ليسوا له، فينتهز فرصة غياب والديهم ليجتذب نظراتهم ويسحبهم إليه بتقديم أمور يتوقون إليها. هكذا في كل هرطقة ينطق العدو مخادعًا: "أنا هو المسيح ومعي الحق".
[/QUOTE]



> فهنا يتضح من خلال صريح النص والتفسير المنقول أن هذه العلامة يجب أن تظهر قبل دمار الهيكل كعلامة عليه.


صريح النص لا يدل مباشرة على أن هذه الإجابة هى خاصة بهذا السؤال بالأخص..

بل أن المسيح عندما أكمل أوضح أين هو رده على نقطة الهيكل فقال:
12* وقبل هذا كله* يلقون ايديهم عليكم ويطردونكم ويسلمونكم الى مجامع وسجون وتساقون امام ملوك وولاة لاجل اسمي.

بداية من هنا بدأ الكلام بالأخص عن التلاميذ، والمسيح في كل رده إلى نهاية الأصحاح لم يقل لهم مباشرة الرد على سؤالهم في الهيكل، وإلا فأحضر النص الذي نص فيه المسيح على الهيكل..

لكن دعني أناقشك في تفصيل ما كتبته بإفتراض انه صحيح:
تقول:


> لكن هل فعلا ظهر كثيرون يزعم كل منهم أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب كعلامة على دمار الهيكل ؟؟؟؟؟
> لا لم يحدث ولم نسمع أن ظهر أولئك الذين يزعمون ذلك قبل دمار الهيكل كعلامة على خراب الهيكل ، فلم يرد في الكتاب المقدس إطلاقا أن زعم أحد (( أنا هو المسيح والزمان قد قرب)) !



1. تقول "لا" وتفسيرك الذي أتيت به يقول "نعم"!! فهل تنكر التفسير الذي أتيت به بنفسك وبكل حريتك؟
2. كونك لم تسمع فهذا لا يمنع أنه حدث! بل كوننا لم نسمع فهذا لا يعني أنه لم يحدث! بل وكون الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر هذا فهذا لا ينفي، فكما تعرف، لو تعرف، أن عدم وجود دليل ليس دليلا على عدم الوجود!
3. ولم يرد في الكتاب المقدس من الأساس أن المسحاء سيأتون قبل دمار الهيكل!!!! اتكلم حسب حرفية النصوص.



> وهذا بلا شك يطعن في الكتاب المقدس وفي نبوة المسيح بل وفي لاهوته، فمن يمتلك الدليل من الكتاب المقدس على أن هناك من قال (( أنا المسيح والزمان قد قرب)) كعلامة على دمار الهيكل كما تنبأ يسوع فليأت به إن كان من الصادقين.



بل عليك أولا أن تأتي لنا بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول فيه المسيح أن المسحاء سيأتون ويقولون "أنا المسيح والزمان قد قرب" كعلامة لدمار الهيكل، فثبت العرش ثم أنقش!

مشكلتك أنك بتقرأ النصوص كأن ما أتى بعد هو الرد على ما سبقه!



> فهنا يتضح من خلال صريح النص والتفسير المنقول


الصراحة، صريح التفسير المنقول بينفي موضوعك كله وبيأكد أنه حصل حسب مفهومها!!



> فهل نجد عندك من قال : ((أنا هو المسيح والزمان قد قرب)) كما تنبأ يسوع مع الدليل على أنه قال ذلك ؟؟ هل تدلنا على هؤلاء الكثيرين يا عزيزي؟؟


أين قال المسيح أن "دمار الهيكل سيسبقه كثيرين يقولون "أنا هو المسيح والزمان قد قرب""؟


----------



## toyota_terios (25 سبتمبر 2014)

أبدأ الرد مستعينا بالله
المشرف مولكا دعنا نقصر الطريق على بعضنا البعض واجعل الكرة في ملعبك
تقول



> يعني النبوة، بالتفسير ده، إتحققت برضو بالتفسير ده... فهل هاتقبل
> التفسير ده بتفسيره للنبوة وتفسيره لتحقيق النبوة؟ ولا هاترفض التفسير ده في تفسيره
> للنبوة وتفسيره لتحقيق النبوة، ولا أنت عايز تفسير النبوة لكن مش تحقيق النبوة اللي
> في التفسير ده؟ يعني الكيل بمكياليين؟ (خد بالك، أن بمجرد ما تختار الإختيار دا سوف
> يتم معاقبتك نظرا لمخالفتك البند الرابع من القوانين)...


جميل جدا
التفسير الذي أتيت به في مداخلتي الأولى وما نقلته أنت مشكورا يبين أن علامة ظهور هؤلاء الذين سيزعم كل منهم (أنا المسيح والزمان قد قرب) سيكون قبل دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم.
وهذا كما قلت يتضح من الكتاب المقدس إلا أن يتم صرف الكلام لمعنى آخر بقرينة، وإلا فالكلام واضح وصريح ، وأيضا التفسير واضح وصريح حيث قال:*( فبدأ 			الرب يتكلم عن الأحداث التي تسبق 			 **خراب 			أورشليم** فقال:** 
			*انه سيظهر أناس كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم  			المسيح			المنتظر، وأن زمان 			القيامة قد قرب)) *
*لكن هناك إشكالية وهي أن التفسير يؤكد على حدوث تلك العلامة التي تنبأ بها يسوع قبل خراب أورشليم فعلا ، فنقلت أنت مشكورا:*



> *انه سيظهر أناس كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم المسيح المنتظر، وأن زمان
> القيامة قد قرب، وحدث ذلك فعلًا في أيام الرسل، ومن هؤلاء الرجال سيمون الساحر
> (أع8: 9، 10)، وثوراس الذي تبعه حوالي 400 من الرجال (أع5: 36)، ويهوذا الجليلي
> (أع5: 37).


بالنسبة للبند الرابع من قانون المنتدى يقول:



> إعتماد الدليل المسيحي بشكل عام واجب على
> الطرف غير  المسيحي، ومن كان لا يملك الدليل، فليس من حقه المناقشة كمحاور بل يكون
> دوره مقتصراً كحد أقصى على السؤال والتعلم فقط.


تأكد يا مشرف مولكا أنني لا أتكلم كلمة واحدة دون دليل سواء من الكتاب المقدس أولا ،ومن كتبكم ثانيا.
التفسير المنقول من موقع الانبا تكلا يؤكد فعلا وقوع تلك العلامة قبل خراب أورشليم ودمار الهيكل وذكر أمثلة على المسحاء الكذبة مثل سيمون الساحر وغيره ، لكن بالنظر للكتاب المقدس لا يوجد دليل على أن هؤلاء زعموا أنهم ((المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب))
هذه النقطة الأولى التي لا مهرب منها
النقطة الثانية نقرأها سويًا
يقول ماير في تعليقه
 We possess no historical record of any false Messiahs having appeared previous to the destruction of Jerusalem (Barcochba did not make his appearance till the time of Hadrian); for Simon Magus (Acts 8:9), Theudas (Acts 5:36), the Egyptian (Acts 21:38), Menander, Dositheus, who have been referred to as cases in point (Theophylact, Euthymius Zigabenus, Grotius, Calovius, Bengel), did not pretend to be the Messiah. Comp. Joseph. Antt. xx. 5. 1; 8. 6; Bell. ii. 13. 5. 
رابط التعليق http://biblehub.com/commentaries/matthew/24-4.htm
فيوضح صراحة أنه لا دليل تاريخي على وجود هؤلاء الذين زعموا أنهم المسيح والزمان قد قرب قبل دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم وأن الأمثلة المذكورة لم تزعم أنها المسيح !
مرجع آخر وأخير حتى لا أطيل
يقول جون بيتر لانج في تعليقه
 It is not to be denied that before the destruction of Jerusalem, so far as we know, no deceivers appeared to play a strictly Messianic part
رابط التعليق http://biblehub.com/commentaries/lange/luke/21.htm
فيخبرنا أنه لا يمكن إنكار حقيقة أنه لا يوجد أحد زعم أنه المسيح إطلاقا قبل دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم !
إذن لا دليل من الكتاب المقدس أو من التاريخ يؤؤكد لنا أن هؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم أو غيرهم زعم أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب.
فهل لك يا زميلنا أن تحل لنا هذه الإشكالية ؟
و،،،،،،دمتم


----------



## simsimeg (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*الغيورين - zealots*

سلام للجميع

ينتمي هؤلاء (سيمون الساحر، وثوراس، ويهوذا الجليلي) لطائفة الغيورين التي كانت تقاوم الاحتلال الروماني لليهودية.
عن معتقدات هؤلاء:

"وفكرهم يتسم بأنه فكر شعبي مفعم بالأساطير الشعبية وأسطورة الماشيح أساسي في أفكارهم، و*كثيرا يدعي زعمائهم أنهم الماشيح المخلص* وقدموا رؤية للتاريخ أن الشرط الأساسي للخلاص هي هزيمة روما."

رابط المرجع:
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/زيلوت#.D9.81.D9.83.D8.B1.D9.87.D9.85

المرجع هو: موسوعة اليهود واليهودية والصهيونية-لعبدالوهاب المسيري


----------



## toyota_terios (26 سبتمبر 2014)

للرفع 
و،،،،،،،، دمتم


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 سبتمبر 2014)

> التفسير الذي أتيت به في مداخلتي الأولى وما نقلته أنت  مشكورا يبين أن علامة ظهور هؤلاء الذين سيزعم كل منهم (أنا المسيح والزمان  قد قرب) سيكون قبل دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم.


التفسير الذي اتيت به انت، هو نفسه قد أتى بتحقيق النبوة، فهل ترضى به كمفسرا للنبوة ومفسرا لتحقيقها؟
اعيد عليك ما قلته لسبب عدم وجود إجابة منك، ولاحظ اني لن اكرر مرة اخرى، فإما ان ترد بإجابة مباشرة وإلا سوف يتم معاقبتك وفقا لقوانين القسم..



> يعني النبوة،  بالتفسير ده، إتحققت برضو بالتفسير ده... فهل هاتقبل التفسير ده بتفسيره  للنبوة وتفسيره لتحقيق النبوة؟ ولا هاترفض التفسير ده في تفسيره للنبوة  وتفسيره لتحقيق النبوة، ولا أنت عايز تفسير النبوة لكن مش تحقيق النبوة  اللي في التفسير ده؟ يعني الكيل بمكياليين؟ (خد بالك، أن بمجرد ما تختار  الإختيار دا سوف يتم معاقبتك نظرا لمخالفتك البند الرابع من القوانين)...





> وهذا كما قلت يتضح من الكتاب المقدس


وكما رددت عليك ايضاً:
صريح النص لا يدل مباشرة على أن هذه الإجابة هى خاصة بهذا السؤال بالأخص..



> إلا أن يتم صرف الكلام لمعنى آخر بقرينة



لم يثبت الكلام نفسه للكتاب المقدس بحسب فهمكن ليتم صرفه بقرينة... 



> وإلا فالكلام واضح وصريح ، وأيضا التفسير واضح وصريح



الكلام واضح وصريح وهو في وضوحه وصراحته لا يقول بمثل ما تقول، والتفسير واضح في تفسيره للنصوص وواضح ايضا ان وفقا لتفسيره للنصوص ان النصوص تحققت، ومن هنا فتم الرد على موضوعك من موضوعك نفسه..




> حيث قال:*( فبدأ             الرب يتكلم عن الأحداث التي تسبق              **خراب             أورشليم** فقال:**
> *انه سيظهر أناس كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم              المسيح            المنتظر، وأن زمان             القيامة قد قرب)) *


والتفسير نفسه يقول:



> *انه سيظهر أناس  كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم المسيح المنتظر، وأن زمان القيامة قد قرب، وحدث ذلك  فعلًا في أيام الرسل، ومن هؤلاء الرجال سيمون الساحر (أع8: 9، 10)، وثوراس  الذي تبعه حوالي 400 من الرجال (أع5: 36)، ويهوذا الجليلي (أع5: 37).
> 
> * وستكون هناك حروب في أماكن متعددة، وحدث ذلك فعلًا إذ سمعوا عن حروب في  روما وكريت وأزمير بآسيا الصغرى، هذا بالإضافة لما عاناه اليهود في أورشليم  بسبب الرومان الذين حاصروا أورشليم لمدة ستة سنوات، حيث نفذ كل ما عندهم  من أكل، وحدثت المجاعات التي مات بسببها الكثيرون، ولم يجدوا من يدفنهم،  فظهرت الأمراض والأوبئة، واضطرت الأمهات إلى طبخ أولادهن لكي يسدوا جوعهن،  ثم انتهى الحصار بأن دخل جيوش الرومان إلى أورشليم وهدموها، وقتلوا من  فيها، وخربوا الهيكل حيث لم يترك فيه حجر على حجر إلا ونُقض، وكان ذلك سنة  70م.
> 
> ...





> *لكن هناك إشكالية وهي أن التفسير يؤكد على حدوث تلك العلامة التي تنبأ بها يسوع قبل خراب أورشليم فعلا *


ومن هنا ومن خلال استشهادك بهذا التفسير، كان الرد لى موضوعك بتحقيق النبوة حسبه..



> التفسير المنقول من موقع الانبا تكلا  يؤكد فعلا وقوع تلك العلامة قبل خراب أورشليم ودمار الهيكل وذكر أمثلة على  المسحاء الكذبة مثل سيمون الساحر وغيره ، لكن بالنظر للكتاب المقدس لا  يوجد دليل على أن هؤلاء زعموا أنهم ((المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب))


اتمنى الا تجعلني اكرر لك ردي مرة اخرى فقد قلت لك:


> 2. كونك لم تسمع  فهذا لا يمنع أنه حدث! بل كوننا لم نسمع فهذا لا يعني أنه لم يحدث! بل وكون  الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر هذا فهذا لا ينفي، فكما تعرف، لو تعرف، أن عدم وجود  دليل ليس دليلا على عدم الوجود!
> 3. ولم يرد في الكتاب المقدس من الأساس أن المسحاء سيأتون قبل دمار الهيكل!!!! اتكلم حسب حرفية النصوص.


فالكتاب المقدس لم يقل في هذه النبوة ان هؤلاء الانبياء الكذبة سيتم تسجيل شهادتهم في الكتاب المقدس لكي تبحث فيه وتجعل ان عدم الذكر يعني عدم الوجود، فهذا من المضحك في منطقك.. زيادة على رفض للتفسير الذي اتيت به انت بنفسك، فقد قبلت تفسيره للنبوة ولم تقبل تأكيده لحدوث النبوة....
هذا سيتم معاقبتك عليه بحسب النبد الرابع لانك رفضت التفسير المسيحي، خصوصا وانك اتيت به:


> إعتماد الدليل المسيحي بشكل عام واجب على
> الطرف غير  المسيحي، ومن كان لا يملك الدليل، فليس من حقه المناقشة كمحاور بل يكون
> دوره مقتصراً كحد أقصى على السؤال والتعلم فقط.





> هذه النقطة الأولى التي لا مهرب منها


انت الوحيد الذي تهرب للآن وللاسف فانك تهرب من تفسيرك الذي اتيت به بنفسك! حتى الآن انا نقضت حجتك ومنطقك كله بلا اي تعب حتى اني لا اجد نفسي للآن مضطرا لأن ابدا بالرد الفعلي..



> فيوضح صراحة أنه لا دليل تاريخي على وجود هؤلاء الذين زعموا  أنهم المسيح والزمان قد قرب قبل دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم وأن الأمثلة  المذكورة لم تزعم أنها المسيح !


1. التفسير الذي اتيت به بنفسك هو الذي قال! اترفض تفسيرك؟
2. عدم وجود دليل ليس دليل على دم الوجود، بمعنى ان عدم وجود دليل على اشخاص كهؤلاء ليس دليلا انه لم يجد اي منهم! ومن هنا فأنت لم تقدم شيء! 



> يقول ماير في تعليقه
> We possess no historical record of any false Messiahs  having appeared previous to the destruction of Jerusalem (Barcochba did  not make his appearance till the time of Hadrian); for Simon Magus (Acts 8:9), Theudas (Acts 5:36), the Egyptian (Acts 21:38),  Menander, Dositheus, who have been referred to as cases in point  (Theophylact, Euthymius Zigabenus, Grotius, Calovius, Bengel), did not  pretend to be the Messiah. Comp. Joseph. Antt. xx. 5. 1; 8. 6; Bell. ii.  13. 5.
> رابط التعليق http://biblehub.com/commentaries/matthew/24-4.htm
> فيوضح صراحة أنه لا دليل تاريخي على وجود هؤلاء الذين زعموا  أنهم المسيح والزمان قد قرب قبل دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم وأن الأمثلة  المذكورة لم تزعم أنها المسيح !
> ...


اتمنى منك ان تقدم إعتذار على اقتباسك بهذا الشكل قبل ان ارد عليه..



> إذن لا دليل من الكتاب المقدس أو من التاريخ يؤؤكد لنا أن هؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم أو غيرهم زعم أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب.


وكما قلت لك سابقاً: عدم وجود دليل ليس دليل على عدم الوجود..



> فهل لك يا زميلنا أن تحل لنا هذه الإشكالية ؟


لا توجد اشكالية!

نعود لما لم ترد عليه:



> أين قال المسيح أن "دمار الهيكل سيسبقه كثيرين يقولون "أنا هو المسيح والزمان قد قرب"؟


ولم اجد منك رداً:



> صريح النص لا يدل مباشرة على أن هذه الإجابة هى خاصة بهذا السؤال بالأخص..
> 
> بل أن المسيح عندما أكمل أوضح أين هو رده على نقطة الهيكل فقال:
> 12* وقبل هذا كله* يلقون ايديهم عليكم ويطردونكم ويسلمونكم الى مجامع وسجون وتساقون امام ملوك وولاة لاجل اسمي.
> ...


و:



> طيب تعالى نشوف من نفس الموقع اللي انت نقلت منه:
> 
> 
> 
> > إذ أراد السيد المسيح أن يعلن عن خراب الهيكل وبالأكثر عن مجيئه الأخير  قدم أولًا تحذيرًا من المسحاء الكذبة، قائلًا: "انظروا لا تضلوا، فإن  كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: أنا هو. والزمان قد قرب، فلا تذهبوا وراءهم"  [8].كأن السيد المسيح يقدم تحذيرًا لمؤمنيه عبر كل الأجيال ألا ينشغلوا  بالأزمنة بل بالحري بالفكر الروحي المتيقظ لأن العدو يقف بالمرصاد للتضليل.  وكما يقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي[839] أن إبليس مخادع ينتحل لنفسه اسمًا  محبوبًا للكل، يشبه رجلًا يريد أن يسرق أولادًا ليسوا له، فينتهز فرصة  غياب والديهم ليجتذب نظراتهم ويسحبهم إليه بتقديم أمور يتوقون إليها. هكذا  في كل هرطقة ينطق العدو مخادعًا: "أنا هو المسيح ومعي الحق".





> أبدأ الرد مستعينا بالله



الله لن يعينك في خطأك..


----------



## toyota_terios (27 سبتمبر 2014)

المشرف مولكا لقد جعلت الكرة في ملعبك لكنك لم تحسن التصرف وتركتها !
تقول




> التفسير الذي اتيت به انت، هو نفسه قد أتى بتحقيق النبوة، فهل
> ترضى به كمفسرا للنبوة ومفسرا لتحقيقها؟
> اعيد عليك ما قلته لسبب عدم وجود إجابة
> منك، ولاحظ اني لن اكرر مرة اخرى، فإما ان ترد بإجابة مباشرة وإلا سوف يتم معاقبتك
> وفقا لقوانين القسم..


 
يا استاذ مولكا لقد قلت لك بالحرف
(التفسير المنقول من موقع الانبا تكلا يؤكد فعلا وقوع تلك العلامة قبل خراب أورشليم ودمار الهيكل وذكر أمثلة على المسحاء الكذبة مثل سيمون الساحر وغيره )

لكني وجدتك مرة أخرى تقول




> زيادة على رفض للتفسير الذي اتيت به انت بنفسك، فقد قبلت تفسيره
> للنبوة ولم تقبل تأكيده لحدوث النبوة....
> هذا سيتم معاقبتك عليه بحسب النبد
> الرابع لانك رفضت التفسير المسيحي، خصوصا وانك اتيت به


أريد فقط أن تقرأ البند الرابع وتتدبره ، فأنت مشرف القسم ويجب عليك فهم القانون قبل تطبيقه
القانون البند الرابع يقول:

 
 



> إعتماد الدليل المسيحي بشكل عام واجب على
> الطرف غير
> المسيحي، ومن كان لا يملك الدليل، فليس من حقه المناقشة كمحاور بل يكون
> دوره
> مقتصراً كحد أقصى على السؤال والتعلم فقط.


 
اعتماد وليس الرضا بالدليل المسيحي أو الاقتناع بالدليل المسيحي ، هناك فرق بين الاعتماد والرضا أو الاقتناع يا مشرف القسم. ولله الحمد أنا في كل كلمة أقولها لها دليلها عندي في مصادركم (الكتاب المقدس & كتبكم)


> وكما رددت عليك ايضاً:
> صريح النص لا يدل مباشرة على أن هذه الإجابة هى خاصة بهذا السؤال
> بالأخص..


بل يدل صريح النص على أن تلك العلامة خاصة بدمار الهيكل 
* انجيل لوقا الاصحاح 21 الاعداد من 5-8
				 <<وإذ كان قوم يقولون 				عن الهيكل إنه مزين بحجارة حسنة وتحف، قال *
*6 هذه التي ترونها، 				ستأتي أيام لا يترك فيها حجر على حجر لا ينقض (تنبؤ يسوع بدمار الهيكل)*
*7				 فسألوه قائلين: يا 				معلم، متى يكون هذا؟ وما هي العلامة عندما يصير هذا 				 (سؤال التلاميذ عن موعد الدمار وعلامته)*
*8				 فقال: انظروا لا 				تضلوا. فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: إني أنا هو والزمان قد 				قرب فلا تذهبوا وراءهم >> (العلامة الأولى)*
الترتيب كالآتي:
1- تنبؤ يسوع عن دمار الهيكل
2- سؤال التلاميذ عن موعد دمار الهيكل وعلامة ذلك
3- يسوع يخبرهم بالعلامة وهي ظهور من يزعم أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب.
فهل هناك ما هو أوضح من ذلك !
وللقارئ الحكم وسأدعه له.
كما أن هذا ليس كلامي أنا فارجع بنفسك للتفسير المنقول من موقع الانبا تكلا يقول نصا(*فبدأ 			الرب يتكلم عن الأحداث التي تسبق 			 **خراب 			أورشليم** فقال: 
			*انه سيظهر أناس كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم  			المسيح			المنتظر، وأن زمان 			القيامة قد قرب)) *
 تقول


> اتمنى الا تجعلني اكرر لك ردي مرة اخرى فقد قلت لك:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


كما قلت القبول ليس هو الاعتماد ----- هذا أولا
ثانيا أنا على استعداد قبول تحقيق العلامة أو النبوءة إذا قدمت لي الدليل على ذلك ، فأنا لا أكابر في الحق وأعوذ بالله من أكون وإياك من جاحدي الحق.
ثالثا تقول أنه عدم وجود دليل ليس دليلا على عدم الوجود ، لكن التفسير يا عزيزي يذكر أشخاصا بعينهم وطالما أنه ذكر أشخاصا بعينهم كسيمون الساحر وغيره _أي أنه وُجِد الاثبات _وطالما وُجد الاثبات فلا يمكن تطبيق القاعدة السابقة ووجب وجود الدليل على زعم كل منهم بانه المسيح المنتظر وأن الزمان قد قرب ، فإذا وُجِد الدليل ستجدني من المذعنين إن شاء الله.
أيضا استدلالك بهذه القاعدة يدل على سوء فهمك لها ، فمن موقع الدرر السنية أنقل لك (والأصل أن عدم العلم بالدليل ليس علماً بالعدم،، وعدم الوجدان ليس نفياً للوجود، فكما أن الإثبات يحتاج إلى دليل, فكذلك النفي يحتاج إلى دليل، وإلا فما لم يعلم وجوده بدليل معين، قد يكون معلوماً بأدلة أخرى، فمثلاً: عدم الدليل العقلي على وجود أمر ما، لا يعني عدم وجوده، لأنه قد يكون ثابتاً بالدليل السمعي، أو غيره.))
فأنت لا دليل سمعي ولا عقلي ولا غيره على تحقق تلك العلامة يا مشرف مولكا.
ففهمك الخاطئ جعلك تقول أن عدم وجود الدليل بالكلية (لا عقلي ولا سمعي ولا نقلي ولا غيره ) لا يعني دليلا على عدم الوجود !، فيمكنني أنا أيضا أن أقول أن يوحنا الحبيب في يده اليمني ستة أصابع وليس خمسة  لأن عدم وجود دليل ليس دليلا على عدم الوجود !
رابعا كيف لا يسجل الكتاب المقدس أو حتى السجلات التاريخية تحقق علامة على واحد من أهم الأحداث ألا وهو دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم!
خامسا الإشكالية أن التفسيرات التي تقول بظهور هؤلاء وتحقق العلامة قبل دمار الهيكل يوجد من التفسيرات الكثير ينافيها ويقول أنه لا وجود لأحد زعم أنه المسيح قبل دمار الهيكل ، وهذه إشكالية واضحة لم تقترب منها ولم تقدم لنا حلا لها !
تقول


> اتمنى منك ان تقدم إعتذار على اقتباسك بهذا الشكل قبل ان ارد عليه..


عزيزي 
أنا لا أكتب حرفا إلا وأعرف كيف أكتبه وأين ولماذا 
لا تشغل بالك بالاعتذار ،فأنا أعرف كيف سيكون ردك على اقتباسي من ماير ولانج فاكتب ردك ولا تتردد فالكرة ماتزال في ملعبك ، وردي على ما ستكتبه موجود إن شاء الله .


> لا توجد اشكالية!


 
لا ، يوجد إشكالية
فالتفسير الذي نقلته من موقع الأنبا تكلا يؤكد تحقق العلامة وظهور من زعموا أنهم المسيح قبل دمار الهيكل ، في حين أن تفسيرات أخرى تنفي ظهور أي شخص قام بذلك قبل دمار الهيكل ، فهل قدمت لنا حلا لتلك المعضلة وهذا التناقض؟


> نعود لما لم ترد عليه:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ارجع للنصوص فلقد أجبت عن هذه الجزئية .


> صريح النص لا يدل مباشرة على أن هذه الإجابة هى خاصة بهذا السؤال
> بالأخص..
> 
> بل أن المسيح عندما أكمل أوضح أين هو رده على نقطة الهيكل
> ...


ترتيب النصوص واضح يا استاذ مولكا
كما أنه بعد العدد 12 في العدد 20 تحديدا  ومتى رأيتم اورشليم محاطة بجيوش فحينئذ اعلموا انه قد اقترب خرابها.)
أي ما قبل هذا النص كله يسبق خراب أورشليم 


> طيب تعالى نشوف من نفس الموقع اللي انت نقلت منه:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 
الله ينور عليك
يبقى من تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي الذي نقلت منه بنفسك أن هذه علامة على خراب الهيكل وفي نفس الوقت عن مجيئه الأخير ، وبذلك يجب وقوع تلك العلامة قبل خراب الهيكل فهي أول علامة أعطاها المسيح على خراب الهيكل.
وأزيدك من الشعر بيتا وأنقل لك تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري:
((ولذلك جاءت نبوات المسيح هنا بطريقة مدهشة لكلا 	الحدثين فهي متفقة مع خراب أورشليم القريب ومع أحداث نهاية العالم في المستقبل 	البعيد. لذلك علينا أن نفهم كيف نطبق النبوة في كل حدث.


*الآيات (4-5): "فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم انظروا لا يضلكم أحد. فإن كثيرين سيأتون 	باسمي قائلين أنا هو المسيح ويضلون كثيرين."*

*العلامة الأولى:- *	 وهي قيام المضلين والمسحاء الكذبة. فاليهود رفضوا المسيح الحقيقي، وكانوا في 	انتظار مسيح آخر، وهذا دفع البعض أن يدعوا أنهم هم المسيح ويخدعوا الناس بعجائب 	كاذبة كما فعل سيمون الساحر، وهذا حدث فعلًا قبل خراب الهيكل وسيتكرر في نهاية 	الأيام.))
يؤكد هنا القس أنطونيوس فكري كما أكد سابقه القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي على أن هذه هي العلامة الأولى على خراب الهيكل ، ويؤكدان على وقوعها فعلا قبل خرابه ، وفي نفس الوقت كما نقلت لك عن ماير ولانج وغيرهما أيضا القول بأنه لم يوجد أي شخص زعم أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب !
فهل تحل لنا هذا الإشكال وهذا التضارب ؟
و ،،،،،، دمتم


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 سبتمبر 2014)

> المشرف مولكا لقد جعلت الكرة في ملعبك لكنك لم تحسن التصرف وتركتها !


لم تجعل الكرة في ملعبي، لأنها لم تخرج منه ولن!


> يا استاذ مولكا لقد قلت لك بالحرف
> (التفسير المنقول من موقع  الانبا تكلا يؤكد فعلا وقوع تلك العلامة قبل خراب أورشليم ودمار الهيكل  وذكر أمثلة على المسحاء الكذبة مثل سيمون الساحر وغيره )



نعم، وقد كررت لك ردي ايضاً الذي لم ترد عليه:



> اتمنى الا تجعلني اكرر لك ردي مرة اخرى فقد قلت لك:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> أريد فقط أن تقرأ البند الرابع وتتدبره ، فأنت مشرف القسم ويجب عليك فهم القانون قبل تطبيقه


مفهوم جداً



> اعتماد وليس الرضا بالدليل المسيحي أو الاقتناع بالدليل  المسيحي ، هناك فرق بين الاعتماد والرضا أو الاقتناع يا مشرف القسم. ولله  الحمد أنا في كل كلمة أقولها لها دليلها عندي في مصادركم (الكتاب المقدس  & كتبكم)



هل وضع تفسير ورفض ما به، هو إعتماد للتفسير؟
لاحظ انك هنا تعرض نفسك لخطأآخر وهو التدخل في الإداريات..

كل كلمة تقولها لم تأت عليها بدليل ولا من الكتاب المقدس ولا من التفاسير اللهم الا التفسير الذي اتيت به ورفضته هو نفسه لكنك قبلك تفسيره للنبوة بغير دليل كتابي..

إن كنت تقبل التفسير، فإقبل تفسيره للنبوة وتفسيره لتحقيق النبوة، وإلا فارفضه كله.. لكن ان تقبله في شيء وترفضه في شيء فهذا لا يمكن هنا..

وكما اخبرتك انك سيتم معاقبتك..


> بل يدل صريح النص على أن تلك العلامة خاصة بدمار الهيكل


ولا صريح النص ولا مضمونه يدل على ما طلبت..



> * انجيل لوقا الاصحاح 21 الاعداد من 5-8
> <<وإذ كان قوم يقولون 				عن الهيكل إنه مزين بحجارة حسنة وتحف، قال *
> *6 هذه التي ترونها، 				ستأتي أيام لا يترك فيها حجر على حجر لا ينقض (تنبؤ يسوع بدمار الهيكل)*
> *7				 فسألوه قائلين: يا 				معلم، متى يكون هذا؟ وما هي العلامة عندما يصير هذا 				 (سؤال التلاميذ عن موعد الدمار وعلامته)*
> *8				 فقال: انظروا لا 				تضلوا. فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: إني أنا هو والزمان قد 				قرب فلا تذهبوا وراءهم >> (العلامة الأولى)*



النص 6 عن الهيكل يتكلم نعم عن الهيكل، وهذا تنازلاً بسبب عدم ذكر النص هذا فيمكن ان يكون الكلام عن اورشليم، فالعام يحوي الخاص..

سنفترض ان النص 7 يتكلم في السؤال الأول عن الهيكل، وسنفترض ان الجزء الثاني يتكلم عن الهيكل ايضاً.. لانه لم ينص على الهيكل..

النص 8 وما تلاه لا يتكلم بالأساس على الهيكل بل عن المجيء الثاني...
فهذا ما اخبرتك به، الفكرة كلها في النص 8، إجابة المسيح كانت عن ماذا؟ هل عن دمار الهيكل فقط ام عن المجيء الثاني فقط، ام عن كليهما؟
انت بدون دليل تقول انها كانت عن الهيكل فقط، وهذا ما طالبتك اكثر من مرة بدليل عليه ولم تأت بل كررت النصوص التي لا تقول..


إجابة المسيح عامة وليست خاصة فقط عن الهيكل..




> 3- يسوع يخبرهم بالعلامة وهي ظهور من يزعم أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب.


هذا هو بيت القصيد، فالمسيح في رده كله كان يتكلم عن المجيء الأخير بشكل عام ومباشر وعرج على اورشليم بشكل غير مباشر...

لذلك سألك عن اي دليل من النصوص يقول بان رده هذا كان عن الهيكل! ونقضت لك اي محاولة مسبقاً ولكنك لم ترد!..



> فهل هناك ما هو أوضح من ذلك !


لا يوجد اوضح من ذلك على خطأك... انت اوضحت فهمك للنصوص ولم توضح اين الدليل من النصوص نفسها..



> كما أن هذا ليس كلامي أنا فارجع بنفسك للتفسير المنقول من موقع الانبا تكلا يقول نصا(*فبدأ 			الرب يتكلم عن الأحداث التي تسبق 			 **خراب 			أورشليم** فقال:
> *انه سيظهر أناس كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم  			المسيح			المنتظر، وأن زمان 			القيامة قد قرب)) *


نعم، والتفسير انت تقبله كأنه صحيح، ومع هذا فالتفسير نفسه يقول بتحقيق هذه النبوة... لكنك لا تريد التفسير تارة وتريده تارة...

وكل هذا لا يوجد فيه دليل من الكتاب المقدس..



> كما قلت القبول ليس هو الاعتماد ----- هذا أولا


إذن، فالاعتماد يمكن ان يكون لتفسير دون ان اقبله؟

كمسلم انت ليس لك دور في القبول والرفض، دورك هو اتماد الدليل وما فيه وليس جزء مما فيه...



> ثانيا أنا على استعداد قبول تحقيق العلامة أو  النبوءة إذا قدمت لي الدليل على ذلك ، فأنا لا أكابر في الحق وأعوذ بالله  من أكون وإياك من جاحدي الحق.


لا يوجد "إذا"، انت من اتيت بالتفسير وانا قلبته عليه وانت مطالب اما برفضه كله او بقبوله كله، فليس لنا المزيد من الموقع لنضيعه في هكذا مواضيع بأفكار ضعيفة..



> ثالثا تقول أنه عدم وجود دليل ليس دليلا على عدم  الوجود ، لكن التفسير يا عزيزي يذكر أشخاصا بعينهم وطالما أنه ذكر أشخاصا  بعينهم كسيمون الساحر وغيره _أي أنه وُجِد الاثبات _وطالما وُجد الاثبات  فلا يمكن تطبيق القاعدة السابقة ووجب وجود الدليل على زعم كل منهم بانه  المسيح المنتظر وأن الزمان قد قرب ، فإذا وُجِد الدليل ستجدني من المذعنين  إن شاء الله.


خطأ، التفسير فسر الكتاب المقدس في الحالتين، قد فسر كلام المسيح وقد فسر كلام من حققوا كلام المسيح (حسب التفسير) فكله كلام الكتاب المقدس، والحقيقة لا يوجد اي دليل ولا على تفسير التفسير ولكن لانك تقبله فعليك قبوله كاملاً...
انت تطالبني بدليل التفسير على التحقيق وانا اطالبك بدليل التفسير على التفسير نفسه..



> أيضا استدلالك بهذه القاعدة يدل على سوء فهمك لها  ، فمن موقع الدرر السنية أنقل لك (والأصل أن عدم العلم بالدليل ليس  علماً بالعدم،، وعدم الوجدان ليس نفياً للوجود، فكما أن الإثبات يحتاج إلى  دليل, فكذلك النفي يحتاج إلى دليل، وإلا فما لم يعلم وجوده بدليل معين، قد  يكون معلوماً بأدلة أخرى، فمثلاً: عدم الدليل العقلي على وجود أمر ما، لا  يعني عدم وجوده، لأنه قد يكون ثابتاً بالدليل السمعي، أو غيره.))


1. ما علاقتي بموق الدرر السنية من الأساس؟
2. الموقع نفسه يرد عليك:


> كثير من المتناظرين قد يجعل عمدته *في نفي وجود أمر ما، عدم علمه بالدليل  على وجوده*، والأصل أن عدم العلم بالدليل ليس علماً بالعدم،، وعدم الوجدان  ليس نفياً للوجود، فكما أن الإثبات يحتاج إلى دليل, *فكذلك النفي يحتاج إلى  دليل*، وإلا فما لم يعلم وجوده بدليل معين، قد يكون معلوماً بأدلة أخرى،  فمثلاً: عدم الدليل العقلي على وجود أمر ما، لا يعني عدم وجوده، لأنه قد  يكون ثابتاً بالدليل السمعي، أو غيره.
> فالدليل يجب فيه الطرد لا العكس، بمعنى أنه يلزم من وجوده الوجود، *ولا يلزم من عدمه العدم*، أي عدم المدلول عليه، قال تعالى: بَلْ كَذَّبُوا بِمَا لَمْ يُحِيطُوا بِعِلْمِهِ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِهِمْ تَأْوِيلُهُ [يونس: 39] فهذا نعي على كل من كذب بما قصر عنه علمه.
> فمن  نفى كثيراً من الغيبيات كالصفات, والقدر, والملائكة, والجن, وأحوال  البرزخ, والمعاد، لعدم قيام دليل الحس والمشاهدة، أو دليل العقل – كما يزعم  – كان غالطاً، لأنه أخبر عن نفسه، ولا يمنع أن يكون غيره قد قام عنده دليل  العقل، أو دليل السمع، أو دليل المشاهدة كما وقع ذلك للرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم في مشاهدة الجن والملائكة وأحوال البرزخ والمعاد
> 
> ...



فكما ترى ما نقل عن الفخر الرازي، انه فانه اجاز حلول الله تعالى في كل مخلوقاته فقط لانه لا دليل على اختصاص عيسى!
فوضح من ذلك خطاك انت وليس انا..



> فأنت لا دليل سمعي ولا عقلي ولا غيره على تحقق تلك العلامة يا مشرف مولكا.


هذا كان مثال من الموسوعة التي وضعت منها وكأنها جحة..
دليلي هو ما اسميته انت دليلك، التفسير نفسه، لو لا تريد التفسير فارفضه كله، ولو لا تقبل كلامه فنقول مثلا لا دليل لى التفسير ولا على التحقيق الموجود في التفسير نفسه!




> ففهمك الخاطئ جعلك تقول أن عدم وجود الدليل بالكلية  (لا عقلي ولا سمعي ولا نقلي ولا غيره ) لا يعني دليلا على عدم الوجود !،  فيمكنني أنا أيضا أن أقول أن يوحنا الحبيب في يده اليمني ستة أصابع وليس  خمسة  لأن عدم وجود دليل ليس دليلا على عدم الوجود !



هل عدم وجود دليل بالكلية على شيء ما هو دليل على عدم وجود هذا الشيء؟ سأنتظر اجابتك 

يمكنك ان تقول ما تريد...



> رابعا كيف لا يسجل الكتاب المقدس أو حتى السجلات التاريخية تحقق علامة على واحد من أهم الأحداث ألا وهو دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم!


هذا جهل صريح منك..
1. الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر كل حياة المسيح اصلاً وهو حجر الزاوية في الكتاب فكيف تريده ان يذكر كل ما يدعي ذلك؟
2. انت تتخيل متوهما ان السجلات التاريخية اخذت كلام المسيح عند قوله وظلت تبحث ثم تبحث عمن يدعي انه المسيح لتسجل اقواله، فلما لم تجد لم تسجل! هل هذا منطق؟ هل لو انا قلت اني المسيح سيتم تسجيل هذا في سجلات الدولة مثلاً؟ ومن قال لك اصلا انه لم يتم التسجيل؟ ربما تم التسجيل وضاعت هذه السجلات، فكما تعرف ان عدم وجود دليل ليس دليل على عدم الوجود 



> خامسا الإشكالية أن التفسيرات التي تقول بظهور  هؤلاء وتحقق العلامة قبل دمار الهيكل يوجد من التفسيرات الكثير ينافيها  ويقول أنه لا وجود لأحد زعم أنه المسيح قبل دمار الهيكل ، وهذه إشكالية  واضحة لم تقترب منها ولم تقدم لنا حلا لها !



لا توجد اي اشكالية... انا فقط احاورك بما تأتي انت به لاني ارى انك لم تجبرني بعد بأن ابدأ انا بالرد على كلامك فعلياً انا فقط انقض كل ما تأتي به بكل اليسر... احضر كل ما لديك من التفاسير لارد لك منها...
التفاسير لا يمكن اخذ نفيها كأنه حقيقةن فغاية القول هو انه لا دليل لى قول هذا وليس ان هذا لم يقل!



> عزيزي
> أنا لا أكتب حرفا إلا وأعرف كيف أكتبه وأين ولماذا
> لا تشغل بالك بالاعتذار ،فأنا أعرف كيف سيكون ردك على اقتباسي من ماير ولانج فاكتب ردك ولا تتردد فالكرة ماتزال في ملعبك ، وردي على ما ستكتبه موجود إن شاء الله .


اكرر طلبي بان يكون اعتذارك سريعاً...



> فالتفسير الذي نقلته من موقع الأنبا تكلا يؤكد تحقق العلامة وظهور من زعموا أنهم المسيح قبل دمار الهيكل


وهو نفسه ما اتيت به انت بنفسك، فهل سترفض ما اتيت به؟



> في حين أن تفسيرات أخرى تنفي ظهور أي شخص قام بذلك قبل دمار الهيكل ، فهل قدمت لنا حلا لتلك المعضلة وهذا التناقض؟



التفسيرات الأخرى لا يمكنها النفي، فالمشكلة مشكلتك انت وليس مشكلة التفسير فانت الذي تقبل كلامهم بعدم وجود دليل انه دليل على عدم الوجود، وترفض تفسير التفسير للتحقق.. فهذا مشكلتك انت فقط وليست مشكلتي...




> ارجع للنصوص فلقد أجبت عن هذه الجزئية .


النصوص لا يوجد فيها ما طلبته منك وعليه اسألك:



> أين قال المسيح أن "دمار الهيكل سيسبقه كثيرين يقولون "أنا هو المسيح والزمان قد قرب"؟






> ترتيب النصوص واضح يا استاذ مولكا



ترتيب النصوص لا يدل على توجيه الرد... فكما اخبرتك ان الرد العام يدخل فيه الخاص...
فالمسيح قد رد على المجيء الثاني بشكل عام ومباشر ثم عرج على الهيكل واورشليم..




> كما أنه بعد العدد 12 في العدد 20 تحديدا  ومتى رأيتم اورشليم محاطة بجيوش فحينئذ اعلموا انه قد اقترب خرابها.)



اشكرك لانك تتمم ما اريد دون ان تدري..
1. إذن عندما تكلم المسيح عن اورشليم فقد ذكرها نصاً لكني عندما طلبت منك سابقاً (أين قال المسيح أن "*دمار الهيكل سيسبقه كثيرين يقولون "أنا هو المسيح والزمان قد قرب"*؟) تهربت من السؤال ثم ندما كررته لم هربت منه مرة اخرى بان تعيدني للنصوص التي ليس فيها هذا النص ولا هذا الربط بين دمار الهيكل وهذه العبارة.. إذن فقط علمنا ان المسيح عندما اراد ان يعرج لى اورشليم قالها نصا وصراحة. فاين اجابتك على سؤالي نصاً؟ لا يوجد.
2. من الطبيعي ان دمار اورشليم سيأتي قبل المجيء الأخير.. إذن المسيح اجاب عن سؤال خراب اورشليم في النص 20 وكان السؤال في النص 7 ومن هنا ثبت خطأك بنفسك حيث تأكدنا من ان المسيح اجاب بشكل عام عن المجيء الثاني مباشرة بعد السؤال ثم من النص 12 بدأ يتكلم عن التلاميذ ثم عرج على خراب اورشليم ومن هنا تم الرد مرة اخرى على فكرتك الساذجة.



> أي ما قبل هذا النص كله يسبق خراب أورشليم


خطأ، انت تفترض ان ترتيب النصوص من السؤال للإجابة يدل على اجابة السؤال بشكل خاص عن الهيكل، وهذا خطا ولا دليل عليه..

المسيح له كل المجد قد اجاب على السؤال العام عن المجيء الثاني، بعد هذا السؤال مباشرة ثم عرج على دمار اورشليم في النص 20....




> يبقى من تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب  ملطي الذي نقلت منه بنفسك *أن هذه علامة على خراب الهيكل* وفي نفس الوقت عن  مجيئه الأخير ، وبذلك يجب وقوع تلك العلامة قبل خراب الهيكل فهي أول علامة  أعطاها المسيح على خراب الهيكل.



ما هو ملون بالأحمر لم يقله القمص تادرس بل هو من توهماتك 

القمص يقول "إذ أراد السيد المسيح أن *يعلن* عن خراب الهيكل وبالأكثر عن مجيئه الأخير"

المسيح هنا يعلن عن خراب الهيكل وبالأكثر عن مجيئه الأخيرن اذن المسيح تكلم بالأكثر بالإعلان عن مجيئة الأخير (وهذا ما اثبته لك بالنصوص نفسها قبل النص 12) ثم عرج المسيح عن دمار اورشليم المضمن فيه خراب الهيكل...

فأين قال القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي انه سيأتي شخص او اشخاص قبل سقوط الهيكل ويقولون انهم هم المسيح؟ لا يوجد..

اذن اثبتنا ان الكلام كان عن المجيء الثاني بالأكثر..



> وأزيدك من الشعر بيتا وأنقل لك تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري:



مررت لك تدليست الأول، فلم تكتف به بل ازدتني من التدليس بيتاً..

تعالى لننقل ما قاله القس:



> تصف النبوات عادة حادثًا قريبًا وترمز بهذا الوصف إلى أحداث بعيدة وهكذا جاءت  	نبوات المسيح هنا لتصف خراب أورشليم على يد تيطس وفي نفس الوقت تشير لأحداث  	بعيدة أي نهاية العالم. والرب تنبأ عن كلاهما فامتزجت النبوتان. خصوصًا أن سؤال  	التلاميذ كان خطأ فهم سألوا عن علامات خراب الهيكل ونهاية العالم وكان اعتقادهم  	الخاطئ أن الحدثين هم حدث واحد ولذلك جاءت نبوات المسيح هنا بطريقة مدهشة *لكلا  	الحدثين* فهي متفقة مع خراب أورشليم القريب و*مع أحداث نهاية العالم في المستقبل  	البعيد.* لذلك علينا أن نفهم كيف نطبق النبوة في كل حدث.
> * 	 	الآيات (4-5): "فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم انظروا لا يضلكم أحد. فإن كثيرين سيأتون  	باسمي قائلين أنا هو المسيح ويضلون كثيرين."*
> 
> العلامة الأولى:-  	 	وهي قيام المضلين والمسحاء الكذبة. فاليهود رفضوا المسيح الحقيقي، وكانوا في  	انتظار مسيح آخر، *وهذا دفع البعض أن يدعوا أنهم هم المسيح ويخدعوا الناس بعجائب  	كاذبة كما فعل سيمون الساحر، وهذا حدث فعلًا قبل خراب الهيكل وسيتكرر في نهاية  	الأيام.*



ومن هذا الإقتباس نستفاد ان هناك بالفعل مسحاء كذبة قد اتوا مثلما يقول القس الذي نقلت تفسيره، وهنا قد رددت عليك مرة اخرى من تفسيرك نفسه..
ونستفاد ايضاً ان رد المسيح كان عن مجيئه الثاني وخراب الهيكل، كليهما....

التدليس الثاني هنا في هذا النقل انك اتيت من كلامه في تفسير انجيل متى، ولم تأت اصلاً بالسؤال من انجيل متى، فالتلاميذ قد كان سؤالهم:

* 	 	آية (3): "وفيما هو جالس على جبل الزيتون تقدم إليه التلاميذ على انفراد قائلين  	قل لنا متى يكون هذا وما هي علامة مجيئك وانقضاء الدهر."*

وهذا ما اخبرتك عنه، ان المسيح قد تكلم عن مجيئه وانقضاء الدهر بشكل عام واكثر ثم عرج على خراب اورشليم...



> يؤكد هنا القس أنطونيوس فكري كما أكد سابقه القمص  تادرس يعقوب ملطي على أن هذه هي العلامة الأولى على خراب الهيكل ، ويؤكدان  على وقوعها فعلا قبل خرابه ، وفي نفس الوقت كما نقلت لك عن ماير ولانج  وغيرهما أيضا القول بأنه لم يوجد أي شخص زعم أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب !



بداية قد اوضحنا خطأك في فهم كلام القمص تادرس يعقوب...
والآن مع خطأك في فهم كلام القس انطونيوس فكري..

في كل العلامة الأولى لم يقل التفسير على الإطلاق "هذه هي العلامة الأولى على خراب الهيكل"..، بل ان التفسير يقول ان هذا دفع البعض للقول بهذا .... وان هذا حدث وانه سيتكرر مرة اخرى.. لكن لم يقل القس ان المسيح قال ان هذه علامة دمار الهيكل.. وهذا ما تكرر الخطأ فيه..

انت لا تفرق بين استنباط التفسير ان هناك اشخاص ادعوا انهم مسحاء وهم كذبة وبين نص التفسير ان المسيح قال هذا او ربط هذا بذاك وهذا ما اتكلم فيه انا..



> فهل تحل لنا هذا الإشكال وهذا التضارب ؟


لا يوجد إشكال ولا تضارب.. اللهم لو هما لديك فقط..


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 سبتمبر 2014)

نقلت لنا:



> We possess no historical record of any false Messiahs  having appeared previous to the destruction of Jerusalem (Barcochba did  not make his appearance till the time of Hadrian); for Simon Magus (Acts 8:9), Theudas (Acts 5:36), the Egyptian (Acts 21:38),  Menander, Dositheus, who have been referred to as cases in point  (Theophylact, Euthymius Zigabenus, Grotius, Calovius, Bengel), did not  pretend to be the Messiah. Comp. Joseph. Antt. xx. 5. 1; 8. 6; Bell. ii.  13. 5.



فهل هذا هو التفسير بكامله؟ 
لننظر لما قاله التفسير.. 

Matthew 24:4. The reply of Jesus* is directed*, in the first instance, *to the second question* (τί τὸ σημεῖον, κ.τ.λ.), inasmuch as *He indicates*, as the discourse advances, *the things that are to precede His second coming*, till, in Matthew 24:28, He reaches the point which borders immediately upon the latter event (see Matthew 24:29).

نستفاد من هنا ان جواب المسيح كان مباشرا على السؤال الثاني الخاص بالمجيء الثاني وانه اوضح الأحداث التي تسبق مجيئه الثاني.... هذا ما قاله المفسر الذي اتيت به بنفسك، وللمرة الثالثة اقلب عليك كلام من تأتي به...

But this answer to the second question involves, at the same time, an  indirect answer to the first, in so far as it was possible to give this  latter at all (for see Matthew 24:36), and in so far as it was advisable to do so, if the watchfulness of the disciples was to be maintained. 

نستفاد من هذا ان اجابته للسؤال الثاني الذي اجابه بشكل مباشر والذي كان يتكلم عن مجيئه الثاني قد حوى اجابة غير مباشرة على السؤال الأول بخصوص دمار اورشليم.. هذا ما قلته لك وها انت اخفيته عمداً ظنا ان هذا لن يظهر...

The discourse proceeds in the following order down to Matthew 24:28 : first there is a warning with regard to the appearing of false Messiahs (extending to Matthew 24:5), then the announcement of the beginning and development of the dolores Messiae on to their termination (Matthew 24:6-14), *and finally* the hint that *these latter* are to end with *the destruction of the temple* and the accompanying disasters (Matthew 24:15-22), with a repetition of the warning against false Messiahs (Matthew 24:23-28).

نستفاد من هذا تأكيد كلامي بخصوص ان المسيح بدا بالرد بشكل عام على السؤال الثاني بخصوص مجيئه الثاني ثم عرج اخيرا وبشكل ضمني وغير مباشر على مسالة دمار اورشليم (وداخلها الهيكل)...


Ebrard (adv. erroneam nonnull. opinion., qua Christus  Christique apost. existumasse perhibentur, fore ut univ. iudicium  ipsor. aetate superveniret, 1842) finds in Matthew 24:4-14 the reply of Jesus to the disciples’ second question. He thinks that in Matthew 24:15 Jesus passes to the first, and that in Matthew 24:29 He comes back “ad σημεῖον τῆς ἑαυτοῦ παρουσίας κατʼ ἐξοχήν, i.e. ad secundae quaestionis partem priorem.”

نستفاد من هذا الكلام ان المفسر بنفسه ينقل راي ىخر وهو يقول بنفس ما قلت انا بان الجواب كان عن السؤال الثاني المختص بالمجيء الثاني وهو في 24: 4-14 اولا ثم تكلم عن خراب اورشليم 24: 15 حيث رجع للسؤال الأول ثم عاد مرة اخرى الى السؤال الثاني عن المجيء الثاني في 24: 29...
وهذا عين ما قلته...


Matthew 24:4-5. In the first place—and how appropriate and necessary, considering the eagerness of the disciples for the second coming!—a warning against false Messiahs, and then Matthew 24:6 f. the first, far off, indirect prognostics of the second advent, like the roll of the distant thunder.

هل يمكن ان تكتب لي ما فهمته من هذا الجزء؟​
لذا فرده على عدم وجود دليل تاريخي يدل على اشخاص قالوا انهم المسيح، الرد عليه هو زيادة على نقطة ان عدم وجود دليل ليس دليل على عدم الوجود..، فإن هذا يخطيء التفسير الذي اتيت به انت لبولين تدري، وليس فقط يخطيء عدم وجود دليل على وجود المسيح بل يخطيء ايضا تفسير ربط هذا النص بوجود مسحاء كعلامة على دمار الهيكل، اي قبله...



> يقول جون بيتر لانج في تعليقه
> It is not to be denied that before the destruction of  Jerusalem, so far as we know, no deceivers appeared to play a strictly  Messianic part
> رابط التعليق http://biblehub.com/commentaries/lange/luke/21.htm
> فيخبرنا أنه لا يمكن إنكار حقيقة أنه لا يوجد أحد زعم أنه المسيح إطلاقا قبل دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم !


لا اعرف ما العلاقة بين الجملة العربية وكلام الرجل الإنجليزي!!

الرجل يتكلم عن strictly  Messianic part ولا يتكلم عن مجرد ظهور مسحاء!!

فلنقرأ ما قاله كاملاً:




Luke 21:8. Take heed.—In  Luke, as in Matthew and Mark, the warning against being seduced by  false Messiahs stands first. It is not to be denied that before the  destruction of Jerusalem, so far as we know, no deceivers appeared to  play a strictly Messianic part; Bar Cochba, the first of these more than  sixty deceivers, did not come up till afterwards. SeeEUSEBIUS, H. E.,  iv. 6. But, certainly, there already lay in the misleading influence of  a Jonathan, Theudas, Dositheus, Simon, Menander, and others, the germs  of the same delusion which afterwards appeared more decidedly in the  form of a false Messiahship. Bear in mind how the Goëtæ, by promises of  miracles, allured many thousands into the wilderness, and thereby into  destruction. Comp. Acts 5:36, 37; 21:38; Homily 76 of Chrysostom on  Matthew. Thus did the general signs of the world’s end begin really to  go into fulfilment with the destruction of Jerusalem.​ 

ماذا تفهم من كلامه هذا؟

وهذا ايضاً:

Luke 21:7. When … and what sign.—Their  question is, therefore, *a double one*; they wish to know precisely the  point of time, and to recognize the tokens of this approaching  catastrophe. *Our Lord answers only the last question*, while He in  reference to the first *gives to them only general intimations* (comp.  Matt. *24:34–36*). The signs which He gives are at the same time of such a  nature that they, in fact, are only to be *seen precursorily* at the  destruction of Jerusalem, *but will appear decisively and in their full  force only at the end of the world.* It is here as with the boxes  containing one within the other [Chinese boxes].


وتذكر اني الى الآن استخدم فقط ما تأتي انت به بكل حريتك وانقضه لك فضلا عن استخدامه كدليل على خطأك... فهذا كله من اختياراتك انت بنفسك.. لتعرف مدى هشاشة الفكرة التي تقدمها..


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 سبتمبر 2014)

simsimeg قال:


> سلام للجميع
> 
> ينتمي هؤلاء (سيمون الساحر، وثوراس، ويهوذا الجليلي) لطائفة الغيورين التي كانت تقاوم الاحتلال الروماني لليهودية.
> عن معتقدات هؤلاء:
> ...



لم ار ردك على ما نقله الأخ من الدكتور عبد الوهاب المسيري!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 سبتمبر 2014)

يقول نفس المفسر الذي نقلت تعليقه بنفسك الآتي:



 Matthew 24:5. For many shall come,  etc.—
De Wette: “It cannot be shown that there were any false Christs  before the destruction of Jerusalem. Bar-Cochba (Euseb. 4:6) appeared  after that event (the deceiver Jonathan in Cyrene, Joseph. Bell. Jud.  7, 11, is not described as a false Messiah). The deceivers of whom the  Acts of the Apostles and Joscphus speak (Acts 5:36; comp. Joseph. Antiq. xx. 5, 1; 8, 9; 21, 38; Bell. Jud.  2, 13, 5), did not play the part of Christs. Church history generally  knows of none who gave himself out as the Christian Messiah.” 

Here are  almost* as many errors as words*. 

1. We have *not* to do here with the  specific signs of the destruction of Jerusalem, *but *with the general  signs of the end of the world. 

2. *All those are essentially false  Messiahs* who would assume the place which belongs to Christ in the  kingdom of God. *It includes*, therefore, the enthusiasts who *before* the  destruction of Jerusalem appeared as seducers of the people; e.g.,  Theudas, Dositheus, Simon Magus, etc.

3. *Every one* who gave himself out  as the Messiah, gave himself out as the Christian Messiah; for Messiah  means Christ. That no pseudo-Messiah could announce himself as Jesus of  Nazareth, is obvious of itself. Moreoever, *every man* was a false Christ  who pretended to assume the place of Christ; e.g., Manes, Mohammed. For modem false Messiahs among the Jews, see the Serial Dibre Emeth, or Words of Truth. Breslau, 1853–4.


هذا كلام من اتيت به بنفسك وليس انا! تخيل كل هذا ممن اتيت بكلامهم، فما بالك لو بدأت أنا؟

​


----------



## toyota_terios (28 سبتمبر 2014)

سؤال قبل الشروع في الرد
العلامة المذكورة في العدد 8 وهي ظهور الكثيرين الذين يزعم كل منهم انه المسيح؛ هل هي علامة على المجيء الثاني فقط ؛ أم هي علامة على دمار الهيكل والمجيء الثاني ؟؟


----------



## toyota_terios (30 سبتمبر 2014)

للرفع
و،،،،،،، دمتم


----------



## toyota_terios (1 أكتوبر 2014)

أين أنت يا مشرف مولكا للاجابة على سؤالي حتى أشرع في الرد
و،،،،،،، دمتم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا لكل من اجاب


----------



## toyota_terios (1 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراً لمتابعتك حبيب يسوع


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 أكتوبر 2014)

toyota_terios قال:


> سؤال قبل الشروع في الرد
> العلامة المذكورة في العدد 8 وهي ظهور الكثيرين الذين يزعم كل منهم انه المسيح؛ هل هي علامة على المجيء الثاني فقط ؛ أم هي علامة على دمار الهيكل والمجيء الثاني ؟؟


الا مجال للاجتهاد بطرح السؤال
ولكن اين ردك على سؤالى؟؟*"ما معنى قوة الله؟؟"*


----------



## toyota_terios (3 أكتوبر 2014)

الاستاذ الموقر سرجيوس
الحوار الآن حسب ما أرى هو بيني وبين المشرف مولكا لأنه طلب منك ذلك ، أليس كذلك ؟
أيضا سؤالك لا علاقة له بالموضوع 
في انتظار المشرف مولكا للرد على سؤالي السابق قبل شروعي في الرد ، فقد طال غيابه كثيرا.


> سؤال قبل الشروع في الرد
> العلامة المذكورة في العدد 8 وهي ظهور الكثيرين
> الذين يزعم كل منهم انه المسيح؛ هل هي علامة على المجيء الثاني فقط ؛ أم هي علامة
> على دمار الهيكل والمجيء الثاني ؟؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 أكتوبر 2014)

السؤال ليس صعب
جاوب
ولا انت خايف تجاوب اقول لحضرتك ان قوة الله ليست منفصلة عن الله؟
عموماً طالما خايف فلننتظر الاخ مولكا,


----------



## toyota_terios (3 أكتوبر 2014)

عزيزي سرجيوس الموقر
أنا ﻻ أخاف أبداً ولله الحمد ؛ ولو كنت أخشى الحوار ما فعلت. 
اللهم ارزقنا اﻻخﻻص
لكن فعﻻ سؤالك بعيد وخارج الموضوع تماماً


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ليس ببعيد عن الموضوع
اجب


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أكتوبر 2014)

إن كنت لم تفهم الإجابة على سؤالك من خلال ردودي السابقة فهذا، للأسف، يدل على سوء في الفهم أو التركيز، وأنا أدعوك لقراءة ردودي مرة أخرى، ثم محاولة الرد على ردي بما يخدم موقفك... ولاحظ أن لك مخالفات تنتظرك لأنك سقطت فيها...


----------



## toyota_terios (4 أكتوبر 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> إن كنت لم تفهم الإجابة على سؤالك من خلال ردودي السابقة فهذا، للأسف، يدل على سوء في الفهم أو التركيز، وأنا أدعوك لقراءة ردودي مرة أخرى، ثم محاولة الرد على ردي بما يخدم موقفك... ولاحظ أن لك مخالفات تنتظرك لأنك سقطت فيها...


لا أدري ما الذي كان سيضرك لو أجبت على السؤال مباشرة!
عموماً
ما أراه هو أنك تجعل العلامة المذكورة في النص رقم 8 من إنجيل لوقا خاصة بالمجيء الثاني فقط دون دمار الهيكل ؛ بمعنى أن هذه العﻻمة يجب حدوثها قبل المجيء الثاني وﻻ يلزم من ذلك وقوعها قبل دمار الهيكل لأنها ليست عﻻمة عليه.
يتبع بردي إن شاء ربي عز وجل.


----------



## toyota_terios (4 أكتوبر 2014)

صحيح
بشأن المخالفات
أنا لم أخالف قانون المنتدى والمتابع يحكم
ولك كمشرف أن تتخذ أي إجراء ؛ براحتك
و،،،،،، دمتم


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أكتوبر 2014)

> لا أدري ما الذي كان سيضرك لو أجبت على السؤال مباشرة!


لا يهم أن تدري من ألا تدري..



> ما أراه هو أنك تجعل العلامة المذكورة في النص رقم 8 من إنجيل لوقا خاصة بالمجيء الثاني فقط دون دمار الهيكل ؛ بمعنى أن هذه العﻻمة يجب حدوثها قبل المجيء الثاني وﻻ يلزم من ذلك وقوعها قبل دمار الهيكل لأنها ليست عﻻمة عليه.


إفترض ما تريد، المهم أن تحاول الرد...



> يتبع بردي إن شاء ربي عز وجل.


منتظر..


----------



## toyota_terios (11 أكتوبر 2014)

أبدأ الرد مستعينا بالحي الذي لا يموت ثم مصليا على خيرالأنام محمد بن عبد الله

بداية أقدم اعتذارا على تأخري في الرد بمناسبة عيد الأضحى

عجبت كثيرا لردك يا محاوري فأنت في ردك لبست الباطل لباسالحق ،كما زعمت زورا وبهتانا أني دلست في ردي السابق ، لذا دعنا نرى من الذي دلس .

أبدأ أولا بنقطة مهمة جدا ، ألا وهي انقسام التفاسير حولهذا النص (نص لوقا 8:21) :-

1- هناك من قال أن ظهور مسحاء كذبة هو علامة على دمارالهيكل وخراب أورشليم أي قبل هذا الحدث ، وبالتبعية ستصبح أيضا تلك علامة علىالمجيء الثاني بمعنى أنها ستتكرر بعد دمار الهيكل . ( وعلى هذا الرأي أغلبالمفسرين )

2- هناك من قال أن ظهور المسحاء الكذبة هو علامة على المجيءالثاني وليس على دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم لذلك ليس بالضرورة ظهورهم قبل خرابأورشليم. 

والآن مع التفصيل،،،

بالنسبة للرأي الأول فقد نقلت تفسير بولين تودري من موقع الأنباتكلا ، تقول:

(فبدأ الرب يتكلم عنالأحداث التي تسبق خراب أورشليم فقال: ​
*انهسيظهر أناس كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم المسيح المنتظر، وأن زمانالقيامة قد قرب، وحدث ذلك فعلًا في أيام الرسل، ومن هؤلاء الرجال سيمون الساحر(أع8: 9، 10)، وثوراس الذي تبعه حوالي 400 من الرجال (أع5: 36)، ويهوذا الجليلي(أع5: 37)...... ثم أكمل الرب كلامه عن مجيئه الثاني، ولم يستبعد تكرار العلاماتالتي تمت مرة في خراب أورشليم)​
معنى ذلك أنها علامةمزدوجة لكل من دمار الهيكل والمجيء الثاني ، ويلزم من هذا الرأي ظهور المسحاءالكذبة قبل دمار الهيكل بالطبع.​
وهذا عين ما قال به القسأنطونيوس فكري:​
( الآيات (4-5): "فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم انظروا لايضلكم أحد. فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين أنا هو المسيح ويضلون كثيرين."

العلامة الأولى:- وهي قيام المضلين والمسحاء الكذبة.فاليهود رفضوا المسيح الحقيقي، وكانوا في انتظار مسيح آخر، وهذا دفع البعض أن يدعواأنهم هم المسيح ويخدعوا الناس بعجائب كاذبة كما فعل سيمون الساحر، وهذا حدث فعلًاقبل خراب الهيكل وسيتكرر في نهاية الأيام.)

فكلامالقس واضح ، العجيب أن يتهمني مولكا بالتدليس !!!

نفسالأمر أكد عليه القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي في تفسيره :

(_إذ_ _أراد السيد المسيح أن يعلن عن خراب الهيكل وبالأكثرعن مجيئه الأخير قدم_ _أولاً تحذيرًا من المسحاء الكذبة، قائلاً: "انظروا لاتضلوا، فإن كثيرين_ _سيأتون باسمي قائلين: أنا هو. والزمان قد قرب، فلا تذهبواوراءهم" [8]. كأن_ _السيد المسيح يقدم تحذيرًا لمؤمنيه عبر كل الأجيالألا ينشغلوا بالأزمنة_ _بل بالحري بالفكر الروحي المتيقظ لأن العدو يقفبالمرصاد للتضليل. وكما_ _يقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي أن إبليس مخادع ينتحللنفسه اسمًا محبوبًا_ _للكل، يشبه رجلاً يريد أن يسرق أولادًا ليسوا له، فينتهز فرصةغياب والديهم_ _ليجتذب نظراتهم ويسحبهم إليه بتقديم أمور يتوقون إليها. هكذا فيكل هرطقة_ _ينطق العدو مخادعًا: "أنا هو المسيح ومعي الحق__".

__لقد ظهر مسحاء كذبة_ _حتى في أيام الرسل وما قبلها منهم سيمون الساحر الذيكان "يدهش شعب_ _السامرة، قائلاً إنه شيء عظيم، وكان الجميع يتبعونه من الصغيرإلى الكبير،_ _قائلين: هذا هو قوة الله العظيمة" (أع 8: 9-10) وأيضًاثوراس الذي قال عن_ _نفسه إنه شيء والتصق به عدد من الرجال نحو أربعمائة (أع 5: 36)،ويهوذا_ _الجليلي في أيام الاكتتاب، حيث أزاغ وراءه شعبًا غفيرًا (أع 5:37__).
__العدد 9- 10__:__) )_

فهنا يؤكد على أن تقديم التحذير من المسحاء الكذبة (العلامةالأولى) هو للإعلان عن دمار الهيكل والمجيء الثاني ، فتصبح العلامة مزدوجة للحدثين، ويلزم من ذلك تحققها قبل دمار الهيكل وهو ما أكده القمص من خلال الأمثلة السابقة.
نأتي الآن لما قاله ماير ولانج لنرى من الذي دلس

يقول ماير كما نقلت أنت بنفسك:

_(_Matthew24:4. The reply of Jesus is directed, in the firstinstance, to the second question (τίτὸ σημεῖον, κ.τ.λ.), inasmuch as He indicates, as the discourse advances,the things that are to precede His second coming, till, in Matthew24:28, He reaches the point which borders immediately upon the latter event(see Matthew24:29). But this answer to the second question involves, at the same time,an indirect answer to the first, in so far as it was possible to give thislatter at all (for see Matthew24:36), and in so far as it was advisable to do so, if the watchfulness ofthe disciples was to be maintained.)

هنايتكلم ماير عن النص 4 و 5 من الاصحاح 24 من انجيل متى والذي يتكلم عن ظهور المسحاءالكذبة ، فيقول أن هذه الإجابة في المقام الأول يتم توجيهها للسؤال الثاني الذييتكلم عن المجيء الثاني والأشياء التي تسبقه لكن هذه الإجابة في نفس الوقت تتضمنإجابة غير مباشرة على السؤال الأول الخاص بدمار الهيكل !

بمعنىأنه كما قلت علامة مزدوجة لكلا الحدثين وهو الرأي الأول ومن أنصاره ماير .

ويتضحذلك من خلال ترتيب ماير للأحداث ، فيقول:

(The discourse proceeds in the following order down to Matthew24:28 : first there is a warning with regard to the appearing of falseMessiahs (extending to Matthew24:5), then the announcement of the beginning and development of the dolores Messiae onto their termination (Matthew24:6-14), and finally the hint that these latter are to endwith the destruction of the temple and the accompanying disasters )

ويقولماير أيضا في تعليقه على النص 5 من اصحاح 24 انجيل متى:

(Then as for the period subsequent to thedestruction of the capital, it isnot here in question (in answer to Luthardt, Cremer, Lange); for see on Matthew24:29 And consequently it cannot have been intended, as yet, to point tosuch personages as Manes, Montanus, and least of all Mohammed.)

لكنأتيت أنت وقلت:





> نستفاد
> من هذا تأكيد كلامي بخصوص ان المسيح بدا بالرد بشكل عام على السؤال الثاني بخصوص
> مجيئه الثاني ثم عرج اخيرا وبشكل ضمني وغير مباشر على مسالة دمار اورشليم (وداخلها
> الهيكل)...



ومعنىكلامك السابق هو كما فسرته أنت





> نستفاد
> من هذا الكلام ان المفسر بنفسه ينقل راي ىخر وهو يقول بنفس ما قلت انا بان الجواب
> كان عن السؤال الثاني المختص بالمجيء الثاني وهو في 24: 4-14 اولا ثم تكلم عن خراب
> اورشليم 24: 15 حيث رجع للسؤال الأول ثم عاد مرة اخرى الى السؤال الثاني عن المجيء
> ...



فمايرلم يعنى هذا الكلام على الإطلاق كما أردت أن توهم المتابعين ، وارجع لما نقلتهعزيزي القارئ سابقا لتعرف أنه من أنصار الرأي الأول .

نأتيالآن لما قاله لانج

لانجأيضا من أنصار الرأي الأول أنها علامة مزدوجة ( بمعنى أنها ستحدث قبل دمار الهيكلوالمجيء الثاني وانقضاء الدهر)

فيقولكما نقلت أنت بنفسك :

(The signs which He gives are at the same time of such a nature thatthey, in fact, are only to be seen precursorily at the destruction ofJerusalem, but will appear decisively and in their full force only at the endof the world)

فأكد هنا على أن العلامات التي أعطاها _وفي مقدمتها طبعا العلامةالأولى محل النقاش_ ستظهر قبل دمار الهيكل كتمهيد له ولكنها ستظهر بشكل أشدوفي كامل قوتها في نهاية العالم.

يؤكدأيضا لانج على ظهور المسحاء الكذبة قبل دمار الهيكل:

(It is not to be denied that before the destruction of Jerusalem, sofar as we know, no deceivers appeared to play a strictly Messianic part; BarCochba, the first of these more than sixty deceivers, did not come up tillafterwards. See EUSEBIUS, H. E., iv. 6. But, certainly, there already lay in the misleadinginfluence of a Jonathan, Theudas, Dositheus, Simon, Menander, and others, thegerms of the same delusion which afterwards appeared more decidedly in the formof a false Messiahship. )

فيؤكد الرجل هنا على حقيقة أنه لا يمكن إنكار أنه لم يظهر قبل دمارالهيكل من لعب دور المسيح على وجه الدقة لكن الأمثلة التي ذكرها هو وغيره مثلسيمون وثيودوس وغيرهم ممن أتى بعدهم أتوا بالتأكيد في شكلالمسحاء الكذبة .

فلقدأكد الرجل بنفسه على تحقق النبوة قبل دمار الهيكل مع عدم إنكاره أن هؤلاء لميلعبوا دور المسيح أي لم يقل أحد منهم أنه المسيح ، وهذا يعصف بما زعمته أنت ويضرببه عرض الحائط .

وهناكالكثييييييييير من تفسيرات العلماء لهذه النبوة بأنها علامة على دمار الهيكل وعلىالمجيء الثاني ، أنقل منها للاستئناس من تفسير Matthew Poole's Commentary:

(See Poole on"Matthew24:4", See Poole on "Matthew24:5", See Poole on "Mark13:5", and See Poole on "Mark13:6". This happened, and was abundantlyfulfilled, before the destruction of Jerusalem, and probably will receive afurther fulfilling in the latter end of the world. But before the destructionof Jerusalem it was, as Josephus assures us, fulfilled in many, particularly: 

1. In one Theudas, whether the same mentioned by Gamaliel, Acts5:36, or some other of that name, is uncertain. 

2. An Egyptian sorcerer, mentioned Acts21:38. 

3. One Dositheus, a Samaritan. 

4. Another in the time of Festus’s government. 

5. Simon Magus is also reckoned for one, Acts8:9. He boasted he was the great power of God.Others also reckon one Menander, a disciple of Simon Magus. 

It is certain there were many who arrogated to themselves the name of theMessiah, to countenance their heading of a faction. There have also been manysince the destruction of Jerusalem, and probably will be many more before theend of the world, 2Timothy 4:3 2Peter 2:1 1Jo2:18.)

فيؤكد هنا على أن العلامة مزدوجة بمعنى حدوثها قبل دمار الهيكلوالمجيء الثاني.

آخر مرجع للاستئناس وعدم الإطالة

من تفسير The Fourfold Gospel أنقل :

(for many shallcome in my name [claiming my name], saying, I am _he;_ a Iam the Christ; c and, The time is at hand: b andshall lead many astray. c go ye not after them. [The first signof approaching destruction would be the appearance of false Christs. Thesewould boldly claim the title, and assert that the time for the setting up ofthe eternal kingdom had arrived. We have no direct history of the appearance ofsuch persons, the nearest approach to it being the parties mentioned byJosephus (Ant. xx. 5. 1; 8. 6, 10; Wars ii. 13. 4, 5.) But as these men left noinstitutions or followers, it is quite natural that they should be overlookedor dropped by historians. Nothing is more natural, however, than that theexcitement attendant upon the ministry of Jesus should encourage many toattempt to become such a Christ as the people wanted. The Gospels show sowidespread a desire for a political Christ that the law of demand and supplywould be sure to make many such.] )

يؤكد التفسير هنا على أن ظهور المسحاء الكذبة هي أول علامة قبل دمارالهيكل ، كما يعترف بعدم وجود دليل تاريخي صريح لظهور مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص !

فهل تويوتا تيريوس هو من قال أن هذه العلامة يجب أن تتحقق قبل دمارالهيكل ؟

لا لا لا ، علماؤك من أخبرونا بذلك 

ناهيك أن النصوص نفسها تصرح بهذا بلغة واضحة لا لبس فيها ، ويمكن للقارئالكريم معرفة ذلك بعين اليقين فأنا أترك الحكم له بداية ونهاية .

فكيف تقول يا عزيزي أنه لا إشكال ؟!

عندما تثبت تحقق نبوءة ما ، فعليك بالدليل ، وحيث لا يوجد الدليلالمعين فيلزم من ذلك عدم القدرة على اثبات المدلول عليه.

الإشكال هنا أن هؤلاء المفسرين يزعمون تحقق هذه النبوة قبل دمارالهيكل وذكروا أمثلة ذُكرت في الكتاب المقدس ، لكن بالنظر في الكتاب المقدس لن تجددليلا واحدا أن أحدا منهم قال (أنا المسيح والزمان قد قرب) كما تنبأ المسيح ، كماأن التأريخ الكنسي لم يدون لنا أي أدلة تفيد بأن أشخاصا قاموا وزعموا أنهم المسيحوأن الزمان قد قرب ، بل لا يوجد دليل على الإطلاق على ذلك !!علاوة على ذلك فهناك من العلماء من صنفهم ضمن الأنبياء الكذبة falseprophets وليسالمسحاء الكذبة falsechrists .

وأنتبنفسك لم تنكر عدم وجود أدلة على أن أيّـًا من هؤلاء قال ( أنا المسيح والزمان قدقرب ) كما تنبأ يسوع بذلك :t31:J

وهذاالذي دفعك بعدم قبول تفسير من قالوا أن هذه العلامة تخص دمار الهيكل أو يجب أنتتحقق قبل دمار الهيكل وجعلتها خاصة بالمجيء الثاني وانقضاء الدهر فقط !

هذاالكلام ليس من عندي بل إن السبب ذاته الذي دفعك لتخصيص العلامة الأولى بالمجيءالثاني فقط هو الذي دفع العلماء الذين يؤيدون الرأي الثاني أيضا .

الدليلعلى كلامي أنقله لك من تفسير ICC NewTestament Commentary :

( 8-28. The Prophecy. TheTroubles which will follow the Departure of Christ—False Christs, Wars,Persecutions (8-19), The Destruction of Jerusalem (20-24). The Signs of theReturn of the Son of Man (25-28). The record of the prediction in Mt. and Mk.is similarly arranged. But in all three records the outlines of the two mainevents, with their signs, cannot always, be disentangled. Some of theutterances clearly point to the Destruction of Jerusalem; others equallyclearly to the Return of the Christ. But there are some which might apply toeither or both; and we, who stand between the two, cannot be sure which one, ifonly one, is intended. In its application to the lives of the hearers eachevent taught a similar truth, and conveyed a similar warning; and therefore aclearly cut distinction between them was as little needed as an exact statementof date. Some of the early commentators held that the whole of the prophecyrefers to the end of the world without including the fall of Jerusalem… We knowof no false Messiahs between the Ascension and the fall of Jerusalem. Theudas (Acts5:36), Simon Magus (Acts8:9), the Egyptian (Acts21:38) do not seem to have come forward as Messiahs. Dositheus, SimonMagus, and Menander might be counted among the “many antichrists” of 1John 2:18, but not as false Christs. We seem, therefore, at the outset to havea sign which refers rather to Christ’s return than to the destruction ofJerusalem. )​
هذا التفسير الذي يؤيد وجهة النظر الثانية والتيتقول أن نبوءة يسوع بظهور مسحاء كذبة ليس خاصا بدمار الهيكل بل بالمجيء الثاني فقط، والذي حملهم على هذا الرأي هو عدم ظهور أي شخص زعم أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قربمن الفترة بين صعود المسيح و خراب أورشليم وأن سيمون الساحر وغيره لا يمكن اعتبارهممسحاء كذبة ، وهو نفس السبب الذي جعلك تقول بذلك يا مولكا J تخيل ؟!:t31:​
العجيب أنه عندما استنكرت أنا عدم تسجيل الكتابالمقدس والتاريخ الكنسي لتحقق نبوءة هامة على حدث هام مثل هذه قلت :​
​​

> هذا
> جهل صريح منك..
> 1.
> الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر كل حياة المسيح اصلاً وهو حجر
> ...





> ​


​​
بل هو جهل صريح منك أنت يا عزيزي​
لقد سجل الكتاب المقدس أحداثا لن أقول أنها غيرمهمة بل أقل أهمية من هذه النبوءة بكثير​
فلقد ذكرت الاناجيل احتياج الرب يسوع لحمار !!!​
لقد نقل الكتاب المقدس سلامات بولس واشتياقهلتيموثاوس وردائه !!!!!​
فكيف بالكتاب المقدس والتاريخ الكنسي بكامله لاينقلان لنا تحقق علامة مهمة على نبوءة هامة جدا ؟!!!​
أما بالنسبة لقولك عدم الدليل ليس علما بالعدمفإن هذا رددت عليه سابقا ​
فإثبات التفاسير لتحقق هذه النبوءة يحتاج إلىدليل ولا ينطبق عليه القاعدة السابقة إطلاقا ، فالإثبات يحتاج إلى دليل بلا شك---- هذه الأولى ​
الثانية ---- كما قلت سابقا عدم وجود دليلبالكلية دليل على أن النبوءة لم تتحقق ، إذ لو تحقق ذلك لوجدناه مدونا .​
الثالثة ----- القاعدة السابقة منوطة بالاستقراءالناقص ، فمعناها أن إذا قام شخص بالبحث عن دليل معين على شيء ما فلم يجد بعد بحثهفلا يستطيع نفي وجود الدليل لأنه قد يوجد الدليل عند غيره.​
الرابعة ------ يستثنى من هذه القاعدة ما إذا كان وجود المدلول مستلزماًلوجود الدليل، وقد علم عدم الدليل، فيقع العلم بعدم المدلول المستلزم لدليله، لأنعدم اللازم دليل على عدم الملزوم ، كما هو الحال مع تلك النبوءة.​
الخامسة والأخيرة ----- حتى وإن طبقنا القاعدةالسابقة على تلك النبوءة فيكفيني عدم وجود دليل لا من داخل الكتاب المقدس ولا منخارجه على تحقق تلك النبوءة J​
على العموم لن أناقشك في هذه القاعدة وأشتتالموضوع​
ما يهمني هو عدم وجود دليل على تحقق نبوءة يسوعوهذا باعتراف علمائكم يا مولكا.:999:​
أما بخصوص طلبك للمرة الثانية بتقديمي اعتذارا ،فردي هو كسابقه ​
لا تشغل بالك بالاعتذار ركز في ردك على مشاركتيفقط .​
و،،،،،،،،،، دمتم​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أكتوبر 2014)

> أبدأ أولا بنقطة مهمة جدا ، ألا وهي انقسام التفاسير حولهذا النص (نص لوقا 8:21) :-


وهذه نقطة جيدة أنك تبدأ بها الآن، لأنها إصلاح لخطأك الذي إرتكبته أولا حيث عرضت تفسير واحد، مغمور، وهذا التفسير الواحد المغمور عملياً، أدانك حتى إنك هربت مما أكده وإضطررت لأن تأخذ تفسيره للنصوص في آن، وترفض تفسيره للنصوص في آن آخر، فجيد أنك الآن تعود خطوة للخلف للفصل في إختلاف التفاسير، وإنتظر تراجعات أخرى...



> 1- هناك من قال أن ظهور مسحاء كذبة هو علامة على دمارالهيكل وخراب أورشليم أي قبل هذا الحدث ، وبالتبعية ستصبح أيضا تلك علامة علىالمجيء الثاني بمعنى أنها ستتكرر بعد دمار الهيكل . ( وعلى هذا الرأي أغلبالمفسرين )



1. لا تقل "أغلب" المفسرين، بل قل "أغلب من أعرفهم من المفسرين" أو أرنا عمليا ما هو الحد الذي أسميته بـ"أغلب"، فللآن أنا أضع لك ما تضعه انت وأبين أخطاءك فيه، ولا أضع من عندي.
2. لا يشترط في التفاسير التي تقول بمجيء المسحاء الكذبة قبل الهيكل، أنها تقول بأن دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم سيأتي بعده المسيح.
3. والتفسير الذي أعطيته، قد رفضته بنفسك أيضاً (وسيتم عقابك في حينه) لأنه حقق المجيء للمسحاء قبل دامر الهيكل وخراب أورشليم وبالتالي رد على إشتباهك.



> بالنسبة للرأي الأول فقد نقلت تفسير بولين تودري من موقع الأنباتكلا ، تقول:
> 
> (فبدأ الرب يتكلم عنالأحداث التي تسبق خراب أورشليم فقال:
> 
> ...



طالما تكرر، نكرر:
لو متمسك بالتفسير، فالتفسير نفسه بيقول لك:


> *انه سيظهر أناس كاذبون يدَّعون أنهم هم المسيح المنتظر، وأن زمان القيامة قد قرب، وحدث ذلك فعلًا في أيام الرسل، ومن هؤلاء الرجال سيمون الساحر (أع8: 9، 10)، وثوراس الذي تبعه حوالي 400 من الرجال (أع5: 36)، ويهوذا الجليلي (أع5: 37).
> 
> * وستكون هناك حروب في أماكن متعددة، وحدث ذلك فعلًا إذ سمعوا عن حروب في روما وكريت وأزمير بآسيا الصغرى، هذا بالإضافة لما عاناه اليهود في أورشليم بسبب الرومان الذين حاصروا أورشليم لمدة ستة سنوات، حيث نفذ كل ما عندهم من أكل، وحدثت المجاعات التي مات بسببها الكثيرون، ولم يجدوا من يدفنهم، فظهرت الأمراض والأوبئة، واضطرت الأمهات إلى طبخ أولادهن لكي يسدوا جوعهن، ثم انتهى الحصار بأن دخل جيوش الرومان إلى أورشليم وهدموها، وقتلوا من فيها، وخربوا الهيكل حيث لم يترك فيه حجر على حجر إلا ونُقض، وكان ذلك سنة 70م.
> 
> ...


يبقى، التفسير يفسر نصوص المسيح، ونصوص المسحاء الكذبة!! إذن، فقد تم الرد عليك من تفسيرك الذي إرتضيته.



> وهذا عين ما قال به القسأنطونيوس فكري:
> 
> ( الآيات (4-5): "فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم انظروا لايضلكم أحد. فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين أنا هو المسيح ويضلون كثيرين."
> 
> العلامة الأولى:- وهي قيام المضلين والمسحاء الكذبة.فاليهود رفضوا المسيح الحقيقي، وكانوا في انتظار مسيح آخر، وهذا دفع البعض أن يدعواأنهم هم المسيح ويخدعوا الناس بعجائب كاذبة كما فعل سيمون الساحر، وهذا حدث فعلًاقبل خراب الهيكل وسيتكرر في نهاية الأيام.)



وقد رددت عليك هنا وقلت:



> مررت لك تدليست الأول، فلم تكتف به بل ازدتني من التدليس بيتاً..
> 
> تعالى لننقل ما قاله القس:
> 
> ...



وقلت لك أيضاً:



> في كل العلامة الأولى لم يقل التفسير على الإطلاق "هذه هي العلامة الأولى على خراب الهيكل"..، بل ان التفسير يقول ان هذا دفع البعض للقول بهذا .... وان هذا حدث وانه سيتكرر مرة اخرى.. لكن لم يقل القس ان المسيح قال ان هذه علامة دمار الهيكل.. وهذا ما تكرر الخطأ فيه..
> 
> انت لا تفرق بين استنباط التفسير ان هناك اشخاص ادعوا انهم مسحاء وهم كذبة وبين نص التفسير ان المسيح قال هذا او ربط هذا بذاك وهذا ما اتكلم فيه انا..



وكل هذا مر مرور الكرام...



> فكلامالقس واضح ، العجيب أن يتهمني مولكا بالتدليس !!!


ليس بعجب، وإنما بسبب..



> نفسالأمر أكد عليه القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي في تفسيره :
> 
> (إذأراد السيد المسيح أن يعلن عن خراب الهيكل وبالأكثرعن مجيئه الأخير قدمأولاً تحذيرًا من المسحاء الكذبة، قائلاً: "انظروا لاتضلوا، فإن كثيرينسيأتون باسمي قائلين: أنا هو. والزمان قد قرب، فلا تذهبواوراءهم" [8]. كأنالسيد المسيح يقدم تحذيرًا لمؤمنيه عبر كل الأجيالألا ينشغلوا بالأزمنةبل بالحري بالفكر الروحي المتيقظ لأن العدو يقفبالمرصاد للتضليل. وكمايقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي أن إبليس مخادع ينتحللنفسه اسمًا محبوبًاللكل، يشبه رجلاً يريد أن يسرق أولادًا ليسوا له، فينتهز فرصةغياب والديهمليجتذب نظراتهم ويسحبهم إليه بتقديم أمور يتوقون إليها. هكذا فيكل هرطقةينطق العدو مخادعًا: "أنا هو المسيح ومعي الحق".
> 
> ...



الثلاثة تفسيرات، لم تؤكد إلا على خطأك بإستشهادهما، فالعامل المشترك بينهما، أن هناك مسحاء كذبة قد أتوا قبل دمار الهيكل، ولكنك تنقل التفسير وترفض ذات التفسير!!! 
موضوعك عن عدم مجيء مسحاء كذبة قبل دمار الهيكل، والثلاثة تفسيرات هذه تقول بأن المسحاء الكذبة قد أتوا، وأنت الذي تنقلها بنفسك وليس أنا!!! 

الرب يسوع المسيح بالفعل تكلم عن الحدثين، حدث دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم من جهة، وحدث مجيئه الآخير، ولم يقل أحد غير ذلك ولن تجد فيما أعلم من ينفي هذا!، لكن وجه الخلاف الذي لا تفهمه، أنه في أي نص من كلام المسيح كان يتكلم عن دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم، وأي نص كان يتكلم عن مجيئه الأخير!! هذا هو لُب الموضوع الذي لم تطرق إليه إلى الآن ولهذا لم أبدأ بالرد الفعلي عليك لأنك لم تقدم ما يستحق الرد!

وقد قلت لك سابقا:



> طيب تعالى نشوف من نفس الموقع اللي انت نقلت منه:
> 
> 
> 
> > إذ أراد السيد المسيح أن يعلن عن خراب الهيكل وبالأكثر عن مجيئه الأخير قدم أولًا تحذيرًا من المسحاء الكذبة، قائلًا: "انظروا لا تضلوا، فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: أنا هو. والزمان قد قرب، فلا تذهبوا وراءهم" [8].كأن السيد المسيح يقدم تحذيرًا لمؤمنيه عبر كل الأجيال ألا ينشغلوا بالأزمنة بل بالحري بالفكر الروحي المتيقظ لأن العدو يقف بالمرصاد للتضليل. وكما يقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي[839] أن إبليس مخادع ينتحل لنفسه اسمًا محبوبًا للكل، يشبه رجلًا يريد أن يسرق أولادًا ليسوا له، فينتهز فرصة غياب والديهم ليجتذب نظراتهم ويسحبهم إليه بتقديم أمور يتوقون إليها. هكذا في كل هرطقة ينطق العدو مخادعًا: "أنا هو المسيح ومعي الحق".



والقمص نفسه يرد عليك خطأك:



> لقد ظهر مسحاء كذبةحتى في أيام الرسل وما قبلها منهم سيمون الساحر الذيكان "يدهش شعبالسامرة، قائلاً إنه شيء عظيم، وكان الجميع يتبعونه من الصغيرإلى الكبير،قائلين: هذا هو قوة الله العظيمة" (أع 8: 9-10) وأيضًاثوراس الذي قال عننفسه إنه شيء والتصق به عدد من الرجال نحو أربعمائة (أع 5: 36)،ويهوذاالجليلي في أيام الاكتتاب، حيث أزاغ وراءه شعبًا غفيرًا (أع 5:37).
> العدد 9- 10 )


إّن فمن الثلاثة تفسيرات، التي نقلتها أنت حراً، غير مجبراً، نعرف رأيهم في أن هناك مسحاء كذبة قد اتوا، وأنت كل موضوعك يتعلق بأنهم لم يأتوا!!...



> فهنا يؤكد على أن تقديم التحذير من المسحاء الكذبة (العلامةالأولى) هو للإعلان عن دمار الهيكل والمجيء الثاني ، فتصبح العلامة مزدوجة للحدثين، ويلزم من ذلك تحققها قبل دمار الهيكل وهو ما أكده القمص من خلال الأمثلة السابقة.


مرة أخرى هذا تدليس صريح! لماذا؟
فالقمص لم يربط أبداً في هذا المقتبس بين المسحاء الكذبة، ودمار الهيكل!!
ففي الجزء الأول قال:



> (إذأراد السيد المسيح أن يعلن عن خراب الهيكل وبالأكثرعن مجيئه الأخير قدمأولاً تحذيرًا من المسحاء الكذبة، قائلاً: "انظروا لاتضلوا، فإن كثيرينسيأتون باسمي قائلين: أنا هو. والزمان قد قرب، فلا تذهبواوراءهم" [8]. كأنالسيد المسيح يقدم تحذيرًا لمؤمنيه عبر كل الأجيالألا ينشغلوا بالأزمنةبل بالحري بالفكر الروحي المتيقظ لأن العدو يقفبالمرصاد للتضليل. وكمايقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي أن إبليس مخادع ينتحللنفسه اسمًا محبوبًاللكل، يشبه رجلاً يريد أن يسرق أولادًا ليسوا له، فينتهز فرصةغياب والديهمليجتذب نظراتهم ويسحبهم إليه بتقديم أمور يتوقون إليها. هكذا فيكل هرطقةينطق العدو مخادعًا: "أنا هو المسيح ومعي الحق".



أين هنا أن المسحاء الكذبة سيأتون قبل دمار الهيكل؟

وفي الجزء الثاني:


> لقد ظهر مسحاء كذبةحتى في أيام الرسل وما قبلها منهم سيمون الساحر الذيكان "يدهش شعبالسامرة، قائلاً إنه شيء عظيم، وكان الجميع يتبعونه من الصغيرإلى الكبير،قائلين: هذا هو قوة الله العظيمة" (أع 8: 9-10) وأيضًاثوراس الذي قال عننفسه إنه شيء والتصق به عدد من الرجال نحو أربعمائة (أع 5: 36)،ويهوذاالجليلي في أيام الاكتتاب، حيث أزاغ وراءه شعبًا غفيرًا (أع 5:37).


هنا تكلم عن ظهور المسحاء الكذبة، ولكن أين ربط هذا بكلام المسيح؟
بل أن كلامه يؤكد على خطأك، حيث أنه تعبيره "في أيام الرسل" يدل على قبل ووقت وبعد خراب أورشليم ودمار الهيكل! أي ليس قبل خراب الهيكل!

وبعد كل هذا، فالقمص الذي إستشهدت بكلامه يؤكد على مجيء المسحاء الكذبة، فهل تقبل تفسيرهم أم لا؟ 



> بمعنىأنه كما قلت علامة مزدوجة لكلا الحدثين وهو الرأي الأول ومن أنصاره ماير .



خطأ، لم يقل ماير أن هذا الكلام علامة مزدوجة بمعنى أنه سيحدث قبل وبعد دمار الهيكل!! أين قال هذا؟

ماير يقول بأن إجابته كانت على السؤال الثاني، وفي إجابته على السؤال الثاني، قد أجاب ضمنيا، وبشكل غير مباشر في كلامه على السؤال الأول!

فيجب هنا أن نحدد أين هو تحديده لكلام المسيح عن السؤال الأول والسؤال الثاني!!

لكن قبل هذا، ما هما السؤال الأول والثاني؟

السؤال الأول:
قل لنا متى يكون هذا 
و
ما هي علامة مجيئك وانقضاء الدهر

المسيح أجاب على أي سؤال بشكل مباشر وصريح؟
بجسب ماير، المسيح أجاب على السؤال الثاني، والذي هو يتكلم أصلا عن المجيء الأخير وإنقضاء الدهر!! إذن فأين كلامه عن الهيكل؟



> هنايتكلم ماير عن النص 4 و 5 من الاصحاح 24 من انجيل متى والذي يتكلم عن ظهور المسحاءالكذبة


تدليس أخر، ماير هنا كان يعلق على النص الرابع، فرجاء قلل من كثافة تدليسك أو عدم تركيزك:

ها هو تفسيره بهيكلته:




بل أنك نفسك نقلت كلامه وهو يتكلم عن النص الرابع، أنظر:




والنص الرابع يقول:
4 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم انظروا لا يضلكم احد.
ولا يتكلم عن مسحاء! ولهذا أضفت أنت النص الخامس 

فكونه ذكر شاهد 24: 5 في رده فهذا للترتيب نصوص المسيح وليس لترتيب الأحداث نفسها.. فقد قال:
first there is a warning with regard to the appearing of false Messiahs (extending to Matthew 24:5), 
فهو يقول أنه أورد تحذيرا بخصوص المسحاء الكذبة،
هل قال، ماير، متى سأتوا هنا؟، فهذا على سبيل الذكر وليس التفسير!



> ويتضحذلك من خلال ترتيب ماير للأحداث ، فيقول:
> 
> (The discourse proceeds in the following order down to Matthew24:28 : first there is a warning with regard to the appearing of falseMessiahs (extending to Matthew24:5), then the announcement of the beginning and development of the dolores Messiae onto their termination (Matthew24:6-14), and finally the hint that these latter are to endwith the destruction of the temple and the accompanying disasters )



أنا قرأت كلامه وهو يدينك!!، أنت وضعت كلامه ولم تضع شاهدك من كلامه!! كيف تستفيد من هذا الكلام الذي يدينك؟

ها هو الترتيب مجزأً:

The discourse proceeds in the following order down to Matthew 24:28 : 
*first* there is a warning with regard to the appearing of false Messiahs (extending to Matthew 24:5), 
*then* the announcement of the beginning and development of the dolores Messiae on to their termination (Matthew 24:6-14), and 
*finally* the hint that these latter are to end with the destruction of the temple and the accompanying disasters (Matthew 24:15-22), with a repetition of the warning against false Messiahs (Matthew 24:23-28).​
أرني أين شاهدك من كلامه لنتحاور حوله.



> ويقولماير أيضا في تعليقه على النص 5 من اصحاح 24 انجيل متى:
> 
> (Then as for the period subsequent to thedestruction of the capital, it isnot here in question (in answer to Luthardt, Cremer, Lange); for see on Matthew24:29 And consequently it cannot have been intended, as yet, to point tosuch personages as Manes, Montanus, and least of all Mohammed.)


ذات الطلب، أخبرني، بما يفيدك في هذا النص، فهو كالعادة يدينك!




> فمايرلم يعنى هذا الكلام على الإطلاق كما أردت أن توهم المتابعين ، وارجع لما نقلتهعزيزي القارئ سابقا لتعرف أنه من أنصار الرأي الأول .


وضعت أنا إقتباسات من ماير نفسه وقصدت أن تكون قصيرة حتى لا أثقل على القاريء، ووضعت ما يقوله ماير تقريبا بشكل حرفي، فإذ بك تقول أن ماير لم يقصد هذا الكلام على الإطلاق، بدون ان توضح خطأي!! وتعيدنا لنقلك منه الذي لم توضح فيما يفيدك! مع كونه يعارضك ولكن لنؤجل الرد عليك إلى أن توضح الشاهد منه!

فما هو الذي قلته في التعليقين على ماير ولم يقله ماير؟
ها هو رابط المشاركة، سأنتظرك علك تأتي بما يستحق الرد:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3647837&postcount=15



> نأتيالآن لما قاله لانج


لم تقل شيء واحد له قيمة فيما قاله ماير!!
فأتيت بتدليس ثم تبعته بنصين يديناك ولم توضح كيف يخدمك كلامه، ثم إعترضت على تعليقي على كلامه بدون ان توضح الخطأ في تعليقي!! 
وهكذا إنتهى تعليقك على ماير 
يا لك من محاور قوي!



> (The signs which He gives are at the same time of such a nature thatthey, in fact, are only to be seen precursorily at the destruction ofJerusalem, but will appear decisively and in their full force only at the endof the world)
> 
> فأكد هنا على أن العلامات التي أعطاها _وفي مقدمتها طبعا العلامةالأولى محل النقاش_ ستظهر قبل دمار الهيكل كتمهيد له ولكنها ستظهر بشكل أشدوفي كامل قوتها في نهاية العالم.



تدليس آخر أو سوء فهم متعمد، لماذا؟
لأنك لو نقلت كلامه كله سيتم نفي كلامك تلقائيا، فقد قال:

Luke 21:7. When … and what sign.—Their question is, therefore, a double one; they wish to know precisely the point of time, and to recognize the tokens of this approaching catastrophe. Our Lord answers only the last question, while He in reference to the first gives to them only general intimations (comp. Matt. 24:34–36). The signs which He gives are at the same time of such a nature that they, in fact, are only to be seen precursorily at the destruction of Jerusalem, but will appear decisively and in their full force only at the end of the world. It is here as with the boxes containing one within the other [Chinese boxes].

الرجل يقول: Our Lord answers only the last question
الرجل يقول: gives to them only general intimations (comp. Matt. 24:34–36)

فإذا كان الرجل بنفسه يقول أن المسيح له كل المجد أجاف فقط فقط، فقط، على سؤالهم الثاني، وهو عن المجيء الثاني، فكيف تقول تدخل أنت مجيء المسحاء الكذبة؟!!
وإذا كان الرجل بنفسه أوضح أن المسيح له كل المجد قد نوَّه عن السؤال الأول بشكل عام، وأعطانا النصوص: 

34 الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله.
35 السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.
36 واما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد ولا ملائكة السموات الا ابي وحده.

فهذا هو ما يقوله لانج ان المسيح قد نوه به على سؤالهم الأول!
فأين، من كلامه، أنه رد على سؤالهم الأول؟



> يؤكدأيضا لانج على ظهور المسحاء الكذبة قبل دمار الهيكل:
> 
> (It is not to be denied that before the destruction of Jerusalem, sofar as we know, no deceivers appeared to play a strictly Messianic part; BarCochba, the first of these more than sixty deceivers, did not come up tillafterwards. See EUSEBIUS, H. E., iv. 6. But, certainly, there already lay in the misleadinginfluence of a Jonathan, Theudas, Dositheus, Simon, Menander, and others, thegerms of the same delusion which afterwards appeared more decidedly in the formof a false Messiahship. )



إذن، إلى الآن، لدينا أربعة تفاسير تؤكد خطاك في قولك بعدم وجود مسحاء كذبة قد أتوا قبل دمار الهيكل..
مع ملاحظة أنه لم ينسب هذا لقول المسيح، ولكنه يؤكد على ظهورهم كما أكد الثلاثة الآخرين.
إذن، أنت بنفسك قد رددت على نفسك، من التفسيرات التي إرتضيتها بنفسك، أربعة مرات.. فهل من مزيد؟ 



> فيؤكد الرجل هنا على حقيقة أنه لا يمكن إنكار أنه لم يظهر قبل دمارالهيكل من لعب دور المسيح على وجه الدقة لكن الأمثلة التي ذكرها هو وغيره مثلسيمون وثيودوس وغيرهم ممن أتى بعدهم أتوا بالتأكيد في شكلالمسحاء الكذبة .


وهل كانت النبوة أصلا تقول بـ"ظهور مسحاء تلعب دور المسيح على وجه الدقة"؟ إستخرج هذه من الكتاب المقدس حرفياً 

ونشكر لك إعترافك:

 لكن الأمثلة التي ذكرها هو وغيره مثلسيمون وثيودوس وغيرهم ممن أتى بعدهم أتوا بالتأكيد في شكلالمسحاء الكذبة . leasantr



> فلقدأكد الرجل بنفسه على تحقق النبوة قبل دمار الهيكل مع عدم إنكاره أن هؤلاء لميلعبوا دور المسيح أي لم يقل أحد منهم أنه المسيح ، وهذا يعصف بما زعمته أنت ويضرببه عرض الحائط .


كذب وتدليس مركب 
الرجل لم يقل أن النبوة تم تحقيقها، الرجل قال أنه لا يمكن إنكار أنه -فيما يعلم- لم يأت مسحاء تلعب دور المسيح على وجه الدقة (بحسب تعبيرك)، وهذا لم تقله النبوة أصلا، أي أنه ينفي ما لم يتم الإدعاء به، ولكنه اكد على مجيء مسحاء حيث قال:
But, certainly, there already lay in the misleading influence of a Jonathan, Theudas, Dositheus, Simon, Menander, and others, the germs of the same delusion which afterwards appeared more decidedly *in the form of a false Messiahship*. Bear in mind how the Goëtæ, by promises of miracles, allured many thousands into the wilderness, and thereby into destruction. 

وتحديدا *in the form of a false Messiahship*

وأنهم وعدوا بالمعجزات وأضلوا الآلاف!! والرجل بنفسه يسميهم "false Messiahship"...

سؤال جانبي، هل تقول أن الشخص الآتي سكون أسمه "المسيح" هكذا لفظاً أي سيكون له أسم علم وهو "المسيح"؟؟؟ لأني أستشف هذا من كلامك!



> وهناكالكثييييييييير من تفسيرات العلماء لهذه النبوة بأنها علامة على دمار الهيكل وعلىالمجيء الثاني ، أنقل منها للاستئناس من تفسير Matthew Poole's Commentary:


أنقل زي ما انت عايز، أنا عايزك تجيب آخرك!




> (See Poole on"Matthew24:4", See Poole on "Matthew24:5", See Poole on "Mark13:5", and See Poole on "Mark13:6". This happened, and was abundantlyfulfilled, before the destruction of Jerusalem, and probably will receive afurther fulfilling in the latter end of the world. But before the destructionof Jerusalem it was, as Josephus assures us, fulfilled in many, particularly:
> 
> 1. In one Theudas, whether the same mentioned by Gamaliel, Acts5:36, or some other of that name, is uncertain.
> 
> ...



إذن نضيف للأربعة السابقين، التفسير الخامس، فهو يؤكد، على ظهور مسحاء كذبة، بل abundantly fulfilled وانت كل موضوعك يرتكز على عدم مجيء مسحاء كذبة!!
بل أن هذا التفسير بالأخ يستشهد بيوسيفوس على تأكيده له!
فإن كان هناك 5 تفاسير أنت بنفسك أحضرتها، بل والتفسير الذي أحضرته نفسه يستشهد بيوسيفوس نفسه كمؤكد لتفسيره، تنقل هذا التفسير كمؤيد لك؟ ألا تقرأ ما تنقل؟

بل أن تفسيرك نفسه يقول:
It is certain there were many who arrogated to themselves the name of the Messiah, to countenance their heading of a faction. 



> فيؤكد هنا على أن العلامة مزدوجة بمعنى حدوثها قبل دمار الهيكلوالمجيء الثاني.


ويؤكد أن هناك من أتوا كمسحاء كذبة أيضاً..



> آخر مرجع للاستئناس وعدم الإطالة


لأ، أنا عايزك تطول... 



> من تفسير The Fourfold Gospel أنقل :
> 
> (for many shallcome in my name [claiming my name], saying, I am he; a Iam the Christ; c and, The time is at hand: b andshall lead many astray. c go ye not after them. [The first signof approaching destruction would be the appearance of false Christs. Thesewould boldly claim the title, and assert that the time for the setting up ofthe eternal kingdom had arrived. We have no direct history of the appearance ofsuch persons, the nearest approach to it being the parties mentioned byJosephus (Ant. xx. 5. 1; 8. 6, 10; Wars ii. 13. 4, 5.) But as these men left noinstitutions or followers, it is quite natural that they should be overlookedor dropped by historians. Nothing is more natural, however, than that theexcitement attendant upon the ministry of Jesus should encourage many toattempt to become such a Christ as the people wanted. The Gospels show sowidespread a desire for a political Christ that the law of demand and supplywould be sure to make many such.] )



الدر من وجوه:
1. تفسيره في حد ذاته في الجزء الأول (for many shallcome in my name [claiming my name], saying, I am he; a Iam the Christ) يحتاج لإيضاح، وإيضاحه يحتاج لدليل.
2. الرجل بنفسه قال: the nearest approach to it being the parties mentioned byJosephus (Ant. xx. 5. 1; 8. 6, 10; Wars ii. 13. 4, 5.) وهو ما قاله المفسر السابق بدون إستشهادات من يوسيفوس نفسه، إذن فكلاهما يستشهدان بيوسيفوس على مجيء مسحاء كذبة، (راجع المفسر السابق لتفسير المفسر الحالي)  فهنا نضيف للخمسة السابقين، أخيهم السادس  
3. الرجل نفسه يرد على إستنباطك من عدم وجود دليل تاريخي صريح (بحسب فهمك انت فقط) ويقول: 
But as these men left no institutions or followers, it is quite natural that they should be overlooked or dropped by historians.
لذا، فالرجل يعزو عدم وجود دليل تاريخي يؤكد ما فسر به النصوص بنفسه، إلى أن هؤلاء لم يتبق لهم أتباع، وليس لخطأ النبوة، هذا مع فرض صحة تفسيره أساسا الذي لم يثبت!
4. الرجل يؤكد أن ظهور هؤلاء المسحاء الكذبة أمر طبيعي وعادي، حيث قال:
Nothing is more natural, however, than that the excitement attendant upon the ministry of Jesus should encourage many to attempt to become such a Christ as the people wanted. The Gospels show so widespread a desire for a political Christ that the law of demand and supply would be sure to make many such.




> فهل تويوتا تيريوس هو من قال أن هذه العلامة يجب أن تتحقق قبل دمارالهيكل ؟
> 
> لا لا لا ، علماؤك من أخبرونا بذلك



تويوتا تيريوس، لا يستطيع ان يقول مادام يتحاور مع مولكا يا عزيزي...

هؤلاء ليسوا علمائي، مولكا لديه مئات التفاسير لمئات (وربما آلاف) العلماء، لكن هذا لا يعني أنهم علمائي أنا... فدع عنك هذه العقدة 



> ناهيك أن النصوص نفسها تصرح بهذا بلغة واضحة لا لبس فيها ، ويمكن للقارئالكريم معرفة ذلك بعين اليقين فأنا أترك الحكم له بداية ونهاية .



رددنا سابقا على هذا، وأثبتُ خطأك ولم ترد:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3647777&postcount=14
ستجد هنا نقدي لكلامك أن النصوص نفسها واضحة بالقول بهذا، فأنت تجاهلت هذه الأجزاء في ردك، ثم تعود لتكرر ما رددت لك عليه..



> فكيف تقول يا عزيزي أنه لا إشكال ؟!



لأنها الحقيقة، لا إشكال!
لكن كيف تقول انت أنه يوجد إشكال مع عدم تقديم الدليل عليه؟
أوردت لنا مفسرين، كل منهم، أدانك من جانب!! وفي النهاية تقول أنه يوجد إشكال!!



> عندما تثبت تحقق نبوءة ما ، فعليك بالدليل ، وحيث لا يوجد الدليلالمعين فيلزم من ذلك عدم القدرة على اثبات المدلول عليه.


هذا لو قام المثبت بإثبات هذه النبوة الـ"ما" من الأساس بدليل 
ولكن أنت تزن بمكياليين، تقبل تفسيرهم لكلام المسيح بلا دليل، ولا تقبل تفسيرهم لتحقق النبوة، لكونها بلا دليل!! وليتها فعلا بلا دليل! بل أن التفسير قبل الأخير والأخير يديناك في هذا مستشهدين بيوسيفوس!

بل وحتى "عدم القدرة على اثبات المدلول عليه"، لا يدل على عدم حدوثه، فمدار القول هو الحياد وليس النفي، فكما قلت لك: عدم وجود دليل ليس دليل على عدم الوجود! خصوصا مع وجود شواهد (على أقل تقدير) في الكتاب المقدس ويوسيفوس، ومفسرين إستشهدوا بهما!! 



> الإشكال هنا أن هؤلاء المفسرين يزعمون تحقق هذه النبوة قبل دمارالهيكل وذكروا أمثلة ذُكرت في الكتاب المقدس ، لكن بالنظر في الكتاب المقدس لن تجددليلا واحدا أن أحدا منهم قال (أنا المسيح والزمان قد قرب) كما تنبأ المسيح ، كماأن التأريخ الكنسي لم يدون لنا أي أدلة تفيد بأن أشخاصا قاموا وزعموا أنهم المسيحوأن الزمان قد قرب ، بل لا يوجد دليل على الإطلاق على ذلك !!علاوة على ذلك فهناك من العلماء من صنفهم ضمن الأنبياء الكذبة falseprophets وليسالمسحاء الكذبة falsechrists .



لماذا جعلت الزعم هنا هو على التحقق ولم تجعل الزعم أيضا على التفسير لكلام المسيح نفسه؟ لانك تكيل بمكياليين 

لا يلزم قولهم "أنا المسيح" أن يذكروا في الكتاب المقدس! فكما قلت لك سابقاً أن المسيح نفسه له كل المجد، وهو الأساس وحجر الزاوية في الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر عنه كل شيء، وأغلب ما كُتب عنه هو بعض من الثلاثة سنوات التي قضاها بعدما رجع من البرية! فكم بالأكثر أن يكتبوا "كـــل" ما قاله "غيره" من الكاذبين؟ قليل من المنطق والحياد يكفيك!

لا تتكلم عن التاريخ الكنسي وكأنك أطبقت على معرفته!

أما عن نقطة الأنبياء الكذبة والمسحاء الكذبة، فانت كاذب، لماذا (كله بالدليل)؟
لأن ماير قال نصاً: false Messiahship



> وأنتبنفسك لم تنكر عدم وجود أدلة على أن أيّـًا من هؤلاء قال ( أنا المسيح والزمان قدقرب ) كما تنبأ يسوع بذلك J



أنا لم أنكر ولم أثبت عدم وجود أدلة! لأن هذا لا يعنيني، ولأني لم أبدأ بعد بالرد، مازلت في مرحلة إنتظار أعتى ما ستأتي به لأفنده وأقلبه عليك كما فعلت في كل ما سبق 



> وهذاالذي دفعك بعدم قبول تفسير من قالوا أن هذه العلامة تخص دمار الهيكل أو يجب أنتتحقق قبل دمار الهيكل وجعلتها خاصة بالمجيء الثاني وانقضاء الدهر فقط !


خطأ، ما دفعني للقول بهذا أن كلام المسيح واضح ولا يحتوي على هذا الربط من الأساس، فلم يوجدمن يدفعني لأقول ما لا أجده في النصوص 



> هذاالكلام ليس من عندي بل إن السبب ذاته الذي دفعك لتخصيص العلامة الأولى بالمجيءالثاني فقط هو الذي دفع العلماء الذين يؤيدون الرأي الثاني أيضا .



لا يوجد ما يدفعني في عدم وجود مسحاء كذبة (حسب رأيك) لأن أقول أن النص نفسه يثبت أن هذا كله وفقا للمجيء الأخير!
لكن، عليك أن تريني ما يدفعني للقول بأن هذا كان لقبل دمار الهيكل وخراب أورشليم، فأنت المدعي!



> هذا التفسير الذي يؤيد وجهة النظر الثانية والتيتقول أن نبوءة يسوع بظهور مسحاء كذبة ليس خاصا بدمار الهيكل بل بالمجيء الثاني فقط


دقق فيما تقرأ لكي لا أحمل عبء إيضاح ما لا تفهمه من كلام من تنقل عنهم، فالتفسير لم يقل هذا، بل قال:
 Some of the *early commentators* held that the whole of the prophecy refers to the end of the world without including the fall of Jerusalem.



> والذي حملهم على هذا الرأي هو عدم ظهور أي شخص زعم أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قربمن الفترة بين صعود المسيح و خراب أورشليم وأن سيمون الساحر وغيره لا يمكن اعتبارهممسحاء كذبة



أين قالوا هم أن الذي حملهم أن يقولوا هذا هو عدم ظهور أي شخص زعم أنه المسيح ....إلخ!؟
مسألة إعتبار سيمونه الساحر وغيره مسحاء كذبة أم لا، قد رد عليك من اتيت بهما فيها... 



> وهو نفس السبب الذي جعلك تقول بذلك يا مولكا J تخيل ؟!



ولا هم قالوا هذا، ولا أنا قلت هذا، ولا هذا هو السبب من الأساس، إنما هي أضغاث أحلامك.. 



> بل هو جهل صريح منك أنت يا عزيزي


هذا الإدعاء في حد ذاته يؤكد أنك تقول كلاما لا تعرف معناه!!
فمدار كلامك التالي، هو عبارة عن نقد لكلامي في معيار الأهمية!! وجحتك هي أن الكتاب المقدس ذكر أشياء أقل اهمية من هذه، فكان عليه أن يذكر هذه لو حدثت!! 
فهذا إستنباط تلبسه أنه ثوب المنطقية، حسنا، لنفترض صحة كلامك هنا، كيف أني جاهل؟

عندما أثبت جهلك، فهذا على حق، لماذا؟
لأنك إفترضت الذكر وفقاً للحدوث، فطالما لم يذكر، فهو لم يحدث، وهذا جهل لأن ليس كل ما حدث قد ذكر، والكتاب المقدس نفسه هو الذي يؤكد هذا، فجهلك هنا هو بما قاله الكتاب المقدس!
لكن كيف أكون انا جاهلا حتى لو كلامك صحيحا؟ أنت تقدم إفتراض من عندك انت وليس شيء أجهله!!

والآن مع الرد على إفتراضك:



> فلقد ذكرت الاناجيل احتياج الرب يسوع لحمار !!!
> 
> لقد نقل الكتاب المقدس سلامات بولس واشتياقهلتيموثاوس وردائه !!!!!
> 
> فكيف بالكتاب المقدس والتاريخ الكنسي بكامله لاينقلان لنا تحقق علامة مهمة على نبوءة هامة جدا ؟!!!



1. لنفترض صحة كلامك، أيضاً، هذا ليس مدعاة لذكر "كــــل" شيء، وبالتالي فعدم ذكر الكتاب المقدس لشيء لا يعني عدم حدوثه! هذا بفرض صحة كلامك!
2. كلامك ليس صحيح، كونك لا تعرف أهمية ما ذكرت، فهذا لا يعني أنه بلا أهمية أو أن هناك أهمية أقل من ألا يذكر المسحاء الكذبة، هذا على إعتبار أنه لم يذكر!
3. الكتاب المقدس ذكر أمثلة، لكن الإختلاف بيني وبينك، هنا في أنه لم يذكر قولهم أنهم "المسيح"!! فربما قالوا والكتاب لم يذكر، وربما لم يقولوا.. فكما قلت لك أن مدار الأمر هو الحياد في المذكور أنه لا يؤيد ولا ينفي! وليس أكثر!



> أما بالنسبة لقولك عدم الدليل ليس علما بالعدمفإن هذا رددت عليه سابقا


ورددت على ردك ولم ترد على ردي على ردك، فهل تتذكر فقط ردك ولا تتذكر ردي؟ 



> فإثبات التفاسير لتحقق هذه النبوءة يحتاج إلىدليل ولا ينطبق عليه القاعدة السابقة إطلاقا ، فالإثبات يحتاج إلى دليل بلا شك---- هذه الأولى


بالإضافة لما قلته سابقا، أضيف، هو لا يحتاج لدليل، لان هذا يتبع المفسر في فهمه لنصوص أخرى في الكتاب المقدس أنهم بهذا مسحاء كذبة!

ما تقوله خطأ، لأن، فأنت تستخدم قاعدة "بطلان الإستدلال بما تطرق إليه الإحتمال" بشكل خاطيء...



> الثانية ---- كما قلت سابقا عدم وجود دليلبالكلية دليل على أن النبوءة لم تتحقق ، إذ لو تحقق ذلك لوجدناه مدونا .



والرد من وجوه:
1. عدم وجود دليل ليس دليلا على عدم الوجود، فمثلا، لا يوجد في كل القرآن كله دليل نصي واحد يقول فيه إله الإسلام لرسول الإسلام "أنا الله" أو يذكر فيه حتى "الآب والإبن والروح القدس"، ولا يوجد أي دليل لنفي موت المسيح وصلبه، فهل تكفون عن القول بهذا؟ لا!
2. البعض من الدارسين طرح شواهد لتحقق هذه النبوة، ومن هنا هم يعتبروه دليلا، حتى ولو لم تعتبره أنت دليلا، فالعبرة ليس بك!
3. نحتاج أولا الدليل على صحة هذا الشق في التفسير قبل طلبنا للدليل الذي يحقق ما قاله التفسير!



> الثالثة ----- القاعدة السابقة منوطة بالاستقراءالناقص ، فمعناها أن إذا قام شخص بالبحث عن دليل معين على شيء ما فلم يجد بعد بحثهفلا يستطيع نفي وجود الدليل لأنه قد يوجد الدليل عند غيره.



رددت عليك من ذات الإقتباس بدليل عملي نصي ذكره هو نفسه!

وبالفعل، قد يوجد عند غيره مما لم يكتشف بعد، وعليه فلا يمكن نفي الحدوث، بل المدار على نفي وجود ما يدل على الحدوث!



> الرابعة ------ يستثنى من هذه القاعدة ما إذا كان وجود المدلول مستلزماًلوجود الدليل، وقد علم عدم الدليل، فيقع العلم بعدم المدلول المستلزم لدليله، لأنعدم اللازم دليل على عدم الملزوم ، كما هو الحال مع تلك النبوءة.



لم يعلم عدم الدليل! هذا خطأك 



> الخامسة والأخيرة ----- حتى وإن طبقنا القاعدةالسابقة على تلك النبوءة فيكفيني عدم وجود دليل لا من داخل الكتاب المقدس ولا منخارجه على تحقق تلك النبوءة J



تقصد على "عدم" تحقق النبوءة؟

وأقول لك، لا علاقة لنا بما يكفيك أو بما تعتقد أو بما لا يكفيك ولا تعتقده! إعتقد ما تشاء!..



> على العموم لن أناقشك في هذه القاعدة وأشتتالموضوع


تاكد من أن التشتيت لا يمكن ان يحدث مع مولكا، 



> ما يهمني هو عدم وجود دليل على تحقق نبوءة يسوعوهذا باعتراف علمائكم يا مولكا.



تم الرد عليك من كلامهم نفسه وإثبات خطأك


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أكتوبر 2014)

أذكرك أيضاً بجزء مما لم ترد عليه كعادتك:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3647846&postcount=17

وتذكر أني إلى الآن أحاورك بما تأتي به، ومع ذلك لا تستطيع حتى إثبات ما تقوله ولو بشبهة دليل!! فكم وكم لو بدأت أنا بالرد!؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أكتوبر 2014)

يقول إبن تيمية:
الْوَجْهُ التَّاسِعُ وَالثَّلَاثُونَ: أَنَّ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِك يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ لَا دَلِيلَ عَلَى نَفْيٍ سِوَى مَا عَلِمُوهُ مِنْ الصِّفَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَقُمْ عَلَى النَّفْيِ دَلِيلٌ شَرْعِيٌّ وَلَا عَقْلِيٌّ فَالنَّفْيُ بِلَا دَلِيلٍ قَوْلٌ بِلَا عِلْمٍ، وَعَدَمُ الْعِلْمِ لَيْسَ عِلْمًا بِالْعَدَمِ وَعَدَمُ الدَّلِيلِ عِنْدَنَا لَا يُوجِبُ انْتِفَاءَ الْمَطْلُوبِ الَّذِي يُطْلَبُ الْعِلْمُ بِهِ وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَيْهِ، وَهَذَا مِنْ أَظْهَرِ الْبَدِيهَاتِ، وَإِذَا كَانَ كَذَلِكَ فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَك أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ لَا يَكُونُ صِفَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً وَلِمَ أَوْجَبْت أَنْ يَكُونَ وَاحِدًا أَوْ مَعْدُودًا بِعَدَدٍ مُعَيَّنٍ، فَإِنَّ مَا ذَكَرْت مِنْ قِدَمِهِ لَا يَمْنَعُ تَعَدُّدَهُ إذْ الصِّفَاتُ عِنْدَك مُتَعَدِّدَةٌ وَقَدِيمَةٌ، وَالْمَعْلُومُ أَنَّ الْقَدِيمَ هُوَ إلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ، أَمَّا أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَهُ صِفَةٌ قَدِيمَةٌ فَهَذَا بَاطِلٌ بِالضَّرُورَةِ لِامْتِنَاعِ وُجُودِ مَوْجُودٍ لَا صِفَةَ لَهُ كَمَا هُوَ مُقَدَّرٌ فِي غَيْرِ هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ وَهُمْ يُسَلِّمُونَ ذَلِكَ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُسَلِّمُوا بَطَلَ قَوْلُهُمْ فِي مَسْأَلَةِ الْكَلَامِ بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ.
الفتاوى الكبرى 6: 533.

الأطباء ليس عندهم دليل على نفي الجن ولا في صناعتهم ما يمنع وجود الجن وقدماء الأطباء كأبقراط وغيره معترفون بذلك ولكن يقولون ليس في صناعتهم ما يدل على ثبوت الجن وعدم العلم ليس علما بالعدم وعدم الدليل ليس علما بعدم المدلول عليه فإن عدم ما يدل على الشيء المعين لا يقتضي انتفاؤه
الصفدية 1: 180


----------



## toyota_terios (11 أكتوبر 2014)

يتبع بالرد إن شاء الله تعالى 

و،،،،،،،،،،دمتم


----------



## toyota_terios (17 أكتوبر 2014)

بسم الله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
لا جديد يُذكر في مشاركتك السابقة يا مشرف مولكا
لذلك لعل هذه تكون آخر مشاركة لي إلا إذا ظهر جديد في مشاركتك القادمة إن شاء الله .
لذلك سأعتبر مشاركتي هذه تلخيصا لما سبق .




> وتذكر أني إلى الآن أحاورك بما تأتي به، ومع
> ذلك لا تستطيع حتى إثبات ما تقوله ولو بشبهة دليل!! فكم وكم لو بدأت أنا بالرد!؟


ليس في الإمكان إلا ما كان ، ولو استطعتَ أكثر مما كتبت لفعلت .
يرى كل من يتابع الموضوع أنني ما قلت كلمة إلا وعليها دليل من كتابك أو كلام علمائك.
فالنقطة الأولى التي أثبتها أن النبوءة في لوقا يجب تحققها قبل خراب الهيكل لأنها علامة عليه ودللت على ذلك من خلال كلام العلماء ، وللقارئ الكريم أن يراجع الاستشهادات السابقة على ذلك.
أيضا الناظر للنصوص في انجيل لوقا
*انجيل لوقا الاصحاح 21 الاعداد من 5-8
				 <<وإذ كان قوم يقولون 				عن الهيكل إنه مزين بحجارة حسنة وتحف، قال *
*6				 هذه التي ترونها، 				ستأتي أيام لا يترك فيها حجر على حجر لا ينقض *
*7				 فسألوه قائلين: يا 				معلم، متى يكون هذا؟ وما هي العلامة عندما يصير هذا *
*8				 فقال: انظروا لا 				تضلوا. فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: إني أنا هو والزمان قد 				قرب فلا تذهبوا وراءهم >>*
سيجد أن لوقا لم يذكر إلا سؤال التلاميذ عن دمار الهيكل فقط ولم يذكر سؤال التلاميذ عن المجيء الثاني وانقضاء الدهر كما في انجيل متى مثلا !
مما يؤكد على أن إجابة المسيح في النص رقم 8 والنبوءة التي قدمها علامة على دمار الهيكل وواجبة التحقق قبله .
النقطة الثانية التي أكدتها من خلال كلام العلماء أنه لا دليل على الإطلاق لا من داخل الكتاب المقدس ولا من التاريخ الكنسي على ظهور أحد قال أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب كما تنبأ يسوع ، وبالتالي لا دليل على تحقق النبوءة السالفة الذكر ، ولترجع متابعنا الكريم للاستشهادات السابقة على هذه النقطة ---- وهذا ما لن تستطيع إنكاره إطلاقا 

العجيب أن المشرف مولكا قال



> البعض من الدارسين طرح شواهد لتحقق هذه النبوة،
> ومن هنا هم يعتبروه دليلا، حتى ولو لم تعتبره أنت دليلا، فالعبرة ليس
> بك!


لكن إذا ما نظرنا في تلك الشواهد لن تجد فيه إطلاقا ما تنبأ به يسوع !!
يسوع تنبأ عن كثيرين سيأتون باسمه قائلين ( أنا هو المسيح والزمان قد قرب )
والشواهد ليس فيها هذا على الإطلاق ، وإلا فضع لنا الشواهد حتى نرى   
أيضا 
هناك من العلماء أصلا من اعتبر سيمون الساحر وغيره ممن ورد ذكرهم في الكتاب المقدس هم أنبياء كذبة false prophets وليس مسحاء كذبة حيث تنبأ يسوع عن قيام أنبياء كذبة !
فطالما لا يوجد دليل صريح مباشر من داخل الكتاب المقدس أو من التاريخ الكنسي يفيد بتحقق النبوءة كما قالها يسوع فلا يمكن اثبات تحققها بأي شكل من الأشكال ، ويُحكم عليها بأنها لم تتحقق حيث قد عُلِم عدم الدليل، فيقع العلم بعدم المدلول المستلزم لدليله .
أيضا قلت في مشاركتك:



> إّن فمن الثلاثة تفسيرات، التي نقلتها أنت حراً،
> غير مجبراً، نعرف رأيهم في أن هناك مسحاء كذبة قد اتوا، وأنت كل موضوعك يتعلق بأنهم
> لم يأتوا!!...


التفسيرات التي نقلتُ أنا منها والتي تحاول إثبات تحقق النبوءة _طبعا لبيان صدق يسوع _ بعضها يقول أنه لا دليل صريح لا من العهد الجديد ولا من التاريخ الكنسي على تحقق ذلك :t32:
شوف يا عزيزي أرنا الدليل القاطع الصريح على ظهور من قال أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب كما تنبأ يسوع وحينها تكون أفحمتني وألجمتني إلجاما .:banned:
إن آخر ما يمكن أن تحاول وتطمح أن تصل إليه هو أن نقف من النبوءة موقف الحياد ، بمعنى لا نثبت تحققها ولا ننفي ذلك !
فقد قلت بالنص



> بل وحتى "عدم القدرة على اثبات المدلول
> عليه"، لا يدل على عدم حدوثه، فمدار القول هو الحياد وليس النفي، فكما قلت لك: عدم
> وجود دليل ليس دليل على عدم الوجود


 
وأنا أقول أنه طالما قد عُلِم عدم الدليل وانتهى، فيقع العلم بعدم المدلول المستلزم لدليله، وبذلك النبوءة لم تتحقق .
وكما قلت من قبل أن عدم تحقق النبوءة يهدم لاهوت المسيح وعصمة الكتاب على حد سواء.

في النهاية أقول
يكفيني من الحوار ما وصلت إليه ، وانتظر منك دليلا قاطعا تضعه بين أيدينا من كتابك أو من التاريخ الكنسي على ظهور من قال أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب ، فإن استطعت فبها ونعم ، وإن لم تستطع فيكفينا ما تكلمنا عنه وللقارئ أن يفصل بيننا بعقله فلا أحب الجدال .
أما إن كنت ترى أن هذه النبوءة خاصة فقط بالمجيء الثاني ولا يلزم من ذلك حدوثها قبل دمار الهيكل أصلا ، فهذا أمر آخر ، ومردود عليه سابقا .
و،،،،،،دمتم


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2014)

أهلا بعودتك عزيزي...
مقدماً، عاجلاً أم آجلاً، لا يمكن ان يصمد رد مدعى على مولكا.. خصوصا في فكرة ضعيفة كالتي تقدمها، خصوصاً أكثر، مع أخطائك الكثيرة في الموضوع..
وأذكرك قبل أن أبدأ، أني إلى الآن أرد عليك من كلامك فقط، وأنقض تفسيرك من تفسيرك نفسه وليس آخر، وأني للآن لم أبدأ رد فعلي! فماذا لو بدأت؟
صدقني، يوجد فارق كبير بيني وبينك معرفياً وحتى منطقياً وفي "عدد" و"قوة" الإقتباسات من الكتب....



> لذلك لعل هذه تكون آخر مشاركة لي إلا إذا ظهر جديد في مشاركتك القادمة إن شاء الله .


لا جديد إذ لم تقدم رد على ما قدمته عليك..



> ليس في الإمكان إلا ما كان ، ولو استطعتَ أكثر مما كتبت لفعلت .


ربما هذا لك، ودليلي أنك أنت طارح الموضوع والتفاسير، لكن هذا لا يمكن تطبيقه عليه، بدليل أني لم أبدأ بوضع تفاسير أو ردود على كلامك، بل أني أستخدم كتبك أنت وتفاسيرك أنت وأفكارك أنت في نقد فكرتك!!

فأنا لم أقدم إلا نقض لأفكارك من تفاسيرك، فهل تظن ان مولكا لا يملك مئات التفاسير التي ترد عليك مثلاً؟ لو سألت مسلماً (وليس مسيحياً) سيخبرك بما يمكن أن يحدث لك جراء وضعي للعدد المهول من التفاسير التي أمتلكها بفضل المسيح.. فكن على قدر كلامك ولا تلقي به، فليس كل الناس من يقال لهم كل الكلام! فإتعظ!




> يرى كل من يتابع الموضوع أنني ما قلت كلمة إلا وعليها دليل من كتابك أو كلام علمائك.


رددت على نقطة "كتابك" ورددت أيضاً على "علمائك" فأين ردك؟ أم أن التكرار هو الرد عندما لا يوجد رد؟ فضلاً عن أني إستخدمت أدلتك انت وكتبت أنت وتفاسيرك أنت في نقدك، وهذا رآه كل من تابع الموضوع أو من سيقرأه الآن..



> فالنقطة الأولى التي أثبتها أن النبوءة في لوقا يجب تحققها قبل خراب الهيكل لأنها علامة عليه ودللت على ذلك من خلال كلام العلماء ، وللقارئ الكريم أن يراجع الاستشهادات السابقة على ذلك.


لم تثبت هذا، أعطيت بعض التفاسير القليلة جدا والتي هي ذاتها قد ردت عليك بأنه حتى مع إفتراض هذا جدلاً فالمسحاء الكذبة قد أتوا فعلاً.. إذن فقد ردت تفاسيرك عليك 



> أيضا الناظر للنصوص في انجيل لوقا
> انجيل لوقا الاصحاح 21 الاعداد من 5-8
> <<وإذ كان قوم يقولون عن الهيكل إنه مزين بحجارة حسنة وتحف، قال
> 6	هذه التي ترونها، ستأتي أيام لا يترك فيها حجر على حجر لا ينقض
> ...



أولا: الفكرة فيما تشير إليه كلمة "هذا"، فهل تشير إلى دمار الهيكل فقط؟ أم المجيء الأخير فقط؟ أم كليهما؟ وبالطبع لا يمكنك أن تقول "للهيكل فقط" 
ثانياً: البشائر الأخرى أوضحت عن ماذا سأل التلاميذ وعن ماذا أجاب الرب يسوع المسيح.
ثالثا: حتى ف بشارة لوقا وحدها، فسيعرف القاريء أن كلمة "هذا" لا تشير فقط إلى "الهيكل" بل إلى "المجيء الأخير"، كيف؟ عن طريق إجابة المسيح له المجد على سؤالهم!



> مما يؤكد على أن إجابة المسيح في النص رقم 8 والنبوءة التي قدمها علامة على دمار الهيكل وواجبة التحقق قبله .


كالعادة، منطقك هزيل لا يصمد، كيف؟
لأن هذا ممتنع لوجود بشارة أخرى بها الحوار بأكثر تفصيل في الأسئلة والأجوبة، هذا أولا، اما ثانيا، فهو رد المسيح نفسه حيث أنه قد تكلم عن المجيء الأخير في كلا البشارتين! أما ثالثا: فلأن المسيح له كل المجد في النص 8 لم يتكلم أصلا عن الهيكل ولا حتى أشار، فقط بعد المفسرين قد أخذوا بالترتيب المباشر للنص 8 بعد النص 7 فقالوا أن 8 إجابة لـ 7، وهذا خطأ، لكني تماشيت معك فيما تريد أنت ومع ذلك أثبت خطأك من وجهين، الأول: لو كان كلامهم صحيح، فتحقيق النبوة صحيح لأنه كلامهم أيضاً، الثاني: أن المفسرين أنفسهم قد فسروا النصوص التي تشير لذات الحدث على أنها إجابة للسؤال الثاني بشكل مباشر وباكثر تفصيل ووضوح...



> النقطة الثانية التي أكدتها من خلال كلام العلماء أنه لا دليل على الإطلاق لا من داخل الكتاب المقدس ولا من التاريخ الكنسي على ظهور أحد قال أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب كما تنبأ يسوع ، وبالتالي لا دليل على تحقق النبوءة السالفة الذكر ، ولترجع متابعنا الكريم للاستشهادات السابقة على هذه النقطة ---- وهذا ما لن تستطيع إنكاره إطلاقا



يبدو انك لا تجيد قراءة الإنجليزية أو لم تقرأ ردي الأخير!!
فالعلماء أكدوا على ظهورهم!! لكن كلام المسيح لا يعني أن هناك شخصاً سيأتي ليقول عن نفسه "أنا المسيح"، بل حتى أن المسيح نفسه كان إسمه "يسوع" فهذا لقبه "المسيح" والعلماء اكدوا على ظهور من أضلوا الكثيريين، فهل أنقل لك كلامهم مرة أخرى؟

على سبيل المثال لإثبات كذبك:



> 2. الرجل بنفسه قال: the nearest approach to it being the parties mentioned byJosephus (Ant. xx. 5. 1; 8. 6, 10; Wars ii. 13. 4, 5.) وهو ما قاله المفسر السابق بدون إستشهادات من يوسيفوس نفسه، إذن فكلاهما يستشهدان بيوسيفوس على مجيء مسحاء كذبة، (راجع المفسر السابق لتفسير المفسر الحالي)  فهنا نضيف للخمسة السابقين، أخيهم السادس
> 3. الرجل نفسه يرد على إستنباطك من عدم وجود دليل تاريخي صريح (بحسب فهمك انت فقط) ويقول:
> But as these men left no institutions or followers, it is quite natural that they should be overlooked or dropped by historians.
> لذا، فالرجل يعزو عدم وجود دليل تاريخي يؤكد ما فسر به النصوص بنفسه، إلى أن هؤلاء لم يتبق لهم أتباع، وليس لخطأ النبوة، هذا مع فرض صحة تفسيره أساسا الذي لم يثبت!
> ...





> بل أن تفسيرك نفسه يقول:
> It is certain there were many who arrogated to themselves the name of the Messiah, to countenance their heading of a faction.





> الرجل لم يقل أن النبوة تم تحقيقها، الرجل قال أنه لا يمكن إنكار أنه -فيما يعلم- لم يأت مسحاء تلعب دور المسيح على وجه الدقة (بحسب تعبيرك)، وهذا لم تقله النبوة أصلا، أي أنه ينفي ما لم يتم الإدعاء به، ولكنه اكد على مجيء مسحاء حيث قال:
> But, certainly, there already lay in the misleading influence of a Jonathan, Theudas, Dositheus, Simon, Menander, and others, the germs of the same delusion which afterwards appeared more decidedly in the form of a false Messiahship. Bear in mind how the Goëtæ, by promises of miracles, allured many thousands into the wilderness, and thereby into destruction.
> 
> وتحديدا in the form of a false Messiahship
> ...



هذا غيض من فيض، يا من تدعي كذبا أنك تتكلم بالدليل والتفاسير والكتاب المقدس وأنت منهم وهم منك براء!

طبعا ناهيك عن تركك لإظهاري أنك كذبت ودلست وبترت النصوص ولم تفهم ما تقول ..إلخ!



> لكن إذا ما نظرنا في تلك الشواهد لن تجد فيه إطلاقا ما تنبأ به يسوع !!


ثواني، هو مش سيادة معالي جنابك عظمتك بتدعي انك بتتكلم بكلام العلماء؟ طيب مش هم اللي قالوا كدا ولا دا من عندي أنا؟
طيب العلماء دول بيقولوا أن دي شواهد، يبقى دلوقتي العلماء دول وحشين ونبدأ نبحث وراهم، لكن لما انت تستشهد بيهم يبقى دا كلام علمائي ولو خالفته يبقى أنا ضعيف عشان مش عاجبني كلام علمائي ومش قادر أواجهه فبالتالي برفضه؟
على الرغم من أن الدارسين دول أدانوك أيضا، لكن لانك لست على قدر الحوار ولا على قدر المسئولية الادبية في تحمل ما تأتي به، فتستشهد من سطور وتستنكر السطور التالية لها!!
الكيل بمكيالين...

المشكلة الآن أنك تعتقد أن المسيح يقصد أن هناك شخص أو أشخاص سيأتون ويقولون "أنا المسيح والزمان قد قرب" 



> والشواهد ليس فيها هذا على الإطلاق ، وإلا فضع لنا الشواهد حتى نرى



رددت عليك الرد العام (عدم وجود دليل ليس دليلا على عدم الوجود) والرد الخاص من العلماء (أم أنهم الآن ليسوا علماء؟)، والأكثر تخصصاً بسوء فهمك لكلام المسيح نفسه..



> هناك من العلماء أصلا من اعتبر سيمون الساحر وغيره ممن ورد ذكرهم في الكتاب المقدس هم أنبياء كذبة false prophets وليس مسحاء كذبة حيث تنبأ يسوع عن قيام أنبياء كذبة !


إستفدنا أية؟

المهم أنت عرفت أنك غلطت لما قلت انه ماقالش "مسحاء كذبة"؟؟؟ ولا لأ؟ ولا عرفت ومش قادر تعتذر فعايز تمر مرور الكرام؟



> فطالما لا يوجد دليل صريح مباشر من داخل الكتاب المقدس أو من التاريخ الكنسي يفيد بتحقق النبوءة كما قالها يسوع فلا يمكن اثبات تحققها بأي شكل من الأشكال ، ويُحكم عليها بأنها لم تتحقق حيث قد عُلِم عدم الدليل، فيقع العلم بعدم المدلول المستلزم لدليله .



قد وُجد الدليل من كلام الكتاب المقدس، ومن كلام العلماء السالف ذكر كلامهم، والتاريخ الكنسي لم أبدأ فيه، فلا تتقول عليه!

وحتى بإفتراض كل هذا فلا يمكن الحكم عليها بأنها لم تتم إلا بدليل نفي! وهذا ممتنع بالطبع!



> التفسيرات التي نقلتُ أنا منها والتي تحاول إثبات تحقق النبوءة _طبعا لبيان صدق يسوع _ بعضها يقول أنه لا دليل صريح لا من العهد الجديد ولا من التاريخ الكنسي على تحقق ذلك



لم تأت بدليل على [طبعا لبيان صدق يسوع]!!
دائما تظهرون أنفسكم بمظهر الأذكياء فتظهرون بعكس هذا المظهر!!
أيهما أسهل، أن يقولوا أن النبوة هى عن الهيكل، وان المقصود مجيء المسحاء قبل دمار الهيكل، ثم يحاولوا حل ما تعتقد انها مشكلة والتي اوقعوا انفسهم فيها بأن يبينوا صدق يسوع بأن يكذبوا هم ويقولوا أن المسحاء قد اتوا فعلا!! أم أنهم يفسروها على أن رد المسيح هو عن المجيء الثاني من البداية ولا يحتاجون لكل هذه الإحتيالات التي تعتقد بها أنت؟ هذا طبعا كله وفقا لتصورك!


تستشهد بعلماء، ثم تطعن فيهم!! 
قمة الإنفصام في الشخصية!



> شوف يا عزيزي أرنا الدليل القاطع الصريح على ظهور من قال أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب كما تنبأ يسوع وحينها تكون أفحمتني وألجمتني إلجاما .


تم، وبدون هذا أيضاً، فقد أفحمتك بكتبك التي إرتضيتها!!
كونك تعتقد بنظرية المؤامرة وان هؤلاء العلماء "الغربيين" غير حياديين وكذبة ومحتالين، فهذا نرفع لك القبعة عليه ونتركك في خيالاتك..



> إن آخر ما يمكن أن تحاول وتطمح أن تصل إليه هو أن نقف من النبوءة موقف الحياد ، بمعنى لا نثبت تحققها ولا ننفي ذلك !



مولكا لا يطمح ولا يحاول!! مولكا يقرر فيفعل! كما فعلت فيك ومن كتبت انت 

أنا أفحمتك أولا بكتبك، ثم تنازلت من هذا الموقف لأحيي الحوار معك وإفترضت جدلا أن هذا كله ليس بصحيح، فمدار الامر كله هو الحياد لانه لا يمكن النفي!!

هذا آخر ما يمكنك انت ان تصل إليه مع عدم بدايتي بالرد ومع تنازلي عن كتبك وردها عليك!!

تصور؟!


> وأنا أقول أنه طالما قد عُلِم عدم الدليل وانتهى، فيقع العلم بعدم المدلول المستلزم لدليله، وبذلك النبوءة لم تتحقق .


1. لم يعلم عدم الدليل، فهذا معدوم في ذاته.
2. أثبتنا أن عدم وجود الدليل حتى ليس دليل على عدم الوجود.
3. ناهيك عن انه هنا لا إستلزام لدليله.



> وكما قلت من قبل أن عدم تحقق النبوءة يهدم لاهوت المسيح وعصمة الكتاب على حد سواء.


ولما عُلم لاهوت المسيح فقد أضفنا دليلا آخر على خطأك...



> يكفيني من الحوار ما وصلت إليه


بالطبع، لأنك كلما أكملت فيه أظهرت بترك وتدليسك وعدم فهمك وإعوجاج منطقك (جدلا) والكيل بمكياليين، ثم أثبتُ أيضاً ما تريد نفيه.. كل هذا من تفاسيرك!



> وانتظر منك دليلا قاطعا تضعه بين أيدينا من كتابك أو من التاريخ الكنسي على ظهور من قال أنه المسيح وأن الزمان قد قرب ، فإن استطعت فبها ونعم


علماؤك ردوا عليك، أولم تعرف؟



> وإن لم تستطع فيكفينا ما تكلمنا عنه وللقارئ أن يفصل بيننا بعقله فلا أحب الجدال .



قد إستطعنا وللمسيح الحمد والعظمة والمنة...


> أما إن كنت ترى أن هذه النبوءة خاصة فقط بالمجيء الثاني ولا يلزم من ذلك حدوثها قبل دمار الهيكل أصلا ، فهذا أمر آخر ، ومردود عليه سابقا .


ولا هذا رددت عليه سابقاً...




على كلٍ، بما انك في هذا تعليقك الأخير لم ترد على ردودي ولا تطرقت إليها من الأساس، فيبقى ردي هو الذي عليك رده لكي نكمل، أما محاولة ردك على ردي هذا، فلا تكون لسبب أن هذا يعني أنك غير جاد في الحوار وتتهرب من الردود وهذا ما أمنعه..


----------



## toyota_terios (17 أكتوبر 2014)

أعتبر الآن أن الحوار انتهى عند هذه النقطة حيث لا جديد
وأسأل الله عز وجل أن ينفع بهذا الحوار 
وسأنقل الحوار مصورا إن شاء الله تعالى إلى منتدياتنا ليطلع عليه أكبر عدد ممكن للفائدة
وإن كان جديد سيطرح فستجد ردي عليه مكتوبا بحول الله
و،،،،،، دمتم


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2014)

دمتم لنا في هذا المستوى..


----------

